# Brauchen wir eine stärkere Kommerzialisierung des Angelns gegen Angelverbote?



## Thomas9904 (9. Januar 2018)

Redaktionell

*Brauchen wir eine stärkere Kommerzialisierung des Angelns gegen immer mehr Angelverbote?​*
*Weil Angeln "nur" ein Hobby ist, wird natürlich leichter etwas verboten, als wenn hier ein Gewerbe oder eine Firma betroffen wäre. Sebastian Paetsch von den Müritzfischern brachte im Rahmen der Fishing Masters Show des Jahr Top Special Verlags bei der Anglerdemo 2017 gegen Angelverbote eine interessante Sichtweise ins Spiel: 
Angeln muss mehr kommerzialisiert werden, um besser gegen Verbote gewappnet zu sein.*

Wie sehr verkannt wird, welchen auch wirtschaftlichen Wert Angeln bringt, wurde ja auch gerade deutlich am Angelverbot Fehmarnbelt, gegen das ANGLERDEMO nach dem Start auf Fehmarn ja nach wie vor kämpft.

Ein da auch von anwesenden Politikern immer wieder gehörtes Argument war ja:
Angeln wäre nur Hobby, die Fischerei müsse aber davon leben.

Dass  Politik(er) weltfremd, bürgerfern sind und nicht gut informiert seien, ist ja nun beileibe kein neuer Vorwurf.

Wer verkennt wie die Politik, dass gerade Angeltourismus an der Ostsee ein zigfaches an volkswirtschaftlichem Umsatz wie auch an Arbeitsplätzen generiert wie die berufliche Fischerei, braucht sich über solche Vorwürfe aber auch nicht wundern. 
Und dann kommt Politik sowohl zu im Sinne des Natur- und Artenschutzes wie auch wirtschaftlich unsinnigen Dingen wie Angelverbot AWZ/Fehmarnbelt oder Baglimit für Angler, deren Verzicht die EU-Industriefischerei um ein mehrfaches mehr rausholen darf.

Sebastian Paetsch von den Müritzfischern ist nun jemand, der in beiden Welten zu Hause ist - In der Berufsfischerei wie auch als/bei Anglern/Angeltourismus.

Der Betrieb der Müritzfischer ist wirtschaftlich nur durch Angeltourismus überlebensfähig.

Auf verschiedenen Messen wie auch auf der Fishing Masters Show, in deren Rahmen die ANGLEDEMO auf Fehmarn stattfand, hatte ich diesbezüglich schon öfter Gespräche mit Sebastian.

Er nutzte auch seinen Auftritt auf der Bühne auf Fehmarn, um darauf hinzuweisen, dass seiner Ansicht nach Angeln dringend mehr "kommerzialisiert"werden müsse, um die Stellung der Angler und des Angelns zu stärken:
"Wir als Angler MÜSSEN wirtschaftlich bedeutend sein!"

"Es zählt nicht, dass wir ein schönes Hobby haben, in der Natur sind, naturverbunden und dass wir wissen, wo unsere Nahrung herkommt - WAS ZÄHLT IST GELD!"

" Bei VW wurden Skandale mehr oder weniger wissentlich vertuscht, weil viele Arbeitsplätze dran hängen"

"Wir brauchen eine stärkere Kommerzialisierung des Angelns.
Wir brauchen mehr Guides, wir brauchen mehr Boote, wir brauchen mehr Angler!!

Dazu haben wir für euch den Videoausschnitt:

[youtube1]tb6ksh2ZMUc[/youtube1]
https://youtu.be/tb6ksh2ZMUc

--------------------------------------------------​
Auch ich selber denke ja, dass eine Professionalisierung in vielen Bereichen des Angelns Vorteile bringen könnte - "Profi" bedeutet auch zwangsläufig dann immer "kommerziell", im Gegensatz zum ehrenamtlich geprägte bewirtschaften durch Vereine und Verbände: Vor/Nachteile Bewirtschaftung Profi oder Ehrenamt

Kooperationen von beruflicher Fischerei und Anglern, wie sie z. B. auch von den Müritzfischern praktisch zum überleben ihres Betriebes umgesetzt werden, zeigen, dass dadurch das Angeln in der Politik auch anders wahrgenommen wird.

Durch die wirtschaftliche Bedeutung ihres Betriebes haben die Müritzfischer sicher mindestens so viel politischen Einfluss wie ehrenamtliche Verbände.

Nicht umsonst ist in de Region vieles möglich, wozu es sonst in in Deutschland oft heisst, das würde ja gar nicht gehen.

Auf der anderen Seite wird immer wieder angeführt, nur als Naturschutzverband (ob DAFV oder Landesverbände) der bewirtschaftenden Vereine und Verbände könne man auf "Augenhöhe" mit anderen Schützerverbänden mit der Politik reden. 

Es werden sicherlich für beide Sichtweisen Argumente zu finden sein.

Ich bin gespannt, wie das die geneigten Leser sehen:
*Brauchen wir beim Angeln mehr Kommerzialisierung, mehr Professionalität, gegen immer weitere Angelverbote? *

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Kolja Kreder (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir eine stärkere Kommerzialisierung des Angelns gegen Angelverbote?*

Natürlich sagt er das. Er verdient sein Geld damit! 

Langfristig wird es schöne, überdachte, kommerzielle Gewässer geben, in denen man dann auf Fischrobotter angelt. Die laufen dann mit Programmen, die sie exakt wie echte Fische reagieren lassen. C&R ist dann natürlich Pflicht. "Brave New World"


----------



## smithie (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir eine stärkere Kommerzialisierung des Angelns gegen Angelverbote?*

2 Cents dazu:

- mehr Guides, mehr Boote, mehr... 
-> Gibt es überhaupt einen Markt dafür?`

- mehr Angler
-> Bei gleichbleibender Anzahl an Gewässern steigt der teilweise ohnehin schon hohe Befischungsdruck. Dazu bräuchte man Lösungen.


----------



## Sharpo (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir eine stärkere Kommerzialisierung des Angelns gegen Angelverbote?*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Natürlich sagt er das. Er verdient sein Geld damit!
> 
> Langfristig wird es schöne, überdachte, kommerzielle Gewässer geben, in denen man dann auf Fischrobotter angelt. Die laufen dann mit Programmen, die sie exakt wie echte Fische reagieren lassen. C&R ist dann natürlich Pflicht. "Brave New World"




Viele andere auch.

Die Fischereiabgabe stellt in vielen Bundesländern keine unbedeutende Einnahmequelle dar.

Irgendwie müssen die vielen Akademiker der LFV und Projekte bezahlt werden.

Auch der Verkauf der Erlaubniskarten spielt für manchen Verein ein nettes Taschengeld, welches dann wieder in Fischbesatz und Naturschutz investiert wird, ein.

(Nicht von irgendwoher hat der Fischereiverband NRW den Vorschlag eines Grünen, Einführung des Fischereischeins auf Lebenszeit kategorisch abgelehnt.)


Aber was soll dieses mehr an Kommerzialisierung uns Anglern bringen?
Angeln wie Kolja es beschrieben hat?

Sicherlich wäre ein Schulterschluss mit der Angelindustrie von der Lobby her ein starkes Wort.
Zu welchem Preis?
Guides sind doch schon bei sehr vielen verpönt.
Viele Angler bleiben doch lieber auf ihren Hotspots sitzen, lassen die Jugend und auch andere bezüglich Angeltechnik etc.  abblitzen.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir eine stärkere Kommerzialisierung des Angelns gegen Angelverbote?*

Richtig ist sicherlich, dass die Verwaltungen mit kommerziellen Angelbetrieben recht nachsichtig umgehen. Wenn ich mir die Praxis in eigentlich allen Forellenanlagen, die ich kenne ansehe, dass dem Angelgast ein Eimer voll Fische an seine Angelstelle geworfen werden, müssten diese Betriebe - rechtlich gesehen - alle geschlossen werden. Das passiert aber nicht! - Warum nicht? Wegen Art. 12 GG bestimmt nicht. Die Läden werden nicht geschlossen, weil sie Steuereinnahmen generieren und Arbeitslosigkeit verhindert. Entscheidend ist nicht die Berufsfreiheit, sondern die Steigerung des Kommerzes. Aus dem gleichen Grunde verbietet man acht nicht das Schräddern männlicher Eintagsküken oder Massentierhaltung in perversem Ausmaß. Das wird man von staatlicher Seite, Verwaltung, wie Justiz aber niemals zugeben. Auch PETA wird nur so viel Raum gegeben, wie es der Kommerz zulässt. So gesehen kann eine Kommerzialisierung helfen. Auf der anderen Seite, wird sie da Hobby deutlich verteuern. Denn irgend wer muss diese Kommerzialisierung ja bezahlen. Der Staat wird dies nicht tun.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir eine stärkere Kommerzialisierung des Angelns gegen Angelverbote?*

Dass das kontrovers diskutiert werden wird mit unterschiedlichsten Sichtweisen, ist klar. Ich bin wirklich gespannt:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Durch die wirtschaftliche Bedeutung ihres Betriebes haben die Müritzfischer sicher mindestens so viel politischen Einfluss wie ehrenamtliche Verbände.
> 
> Nicht umsonst ist in de Region vieles möglich, wozu es sonst in in Deutschland oft heisst, das würde ja gar nicht gehen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir eine stärkere Kommerzialisierung des Angelns gegen Angelverbote?*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> . Auf der anderen Seite, wird sie da Hobby deutlich verteuern. Denn irgend wer muss diese Kommerzialisierung ja bezahlen. Der Staat wird dies nicht tun.


Sehe ich 1. nicht, dass es bei den Müritzfischern diesbezüglich Probleme gibt, nur als Beispiel..

Oder bei den Talsperren in NRW, die durch Genossenschaften professionell betrieben werden..

Und 2. : 
Wer würde nicht für bessere Leistung mehr bezahlen wollen?

Und was haben Angebote wie Guides, Bootsvermietung, etc. mit einer grundsätzlichen Verteuerung zu tun, das ist ja ein freiwilliges Angebot, und kein Zwang?


----------



## Sharpo (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir eine stärkere Kommerzialisierung des Angelns gegen Angelverbote?*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Richtig ist sicherlich, dass die Verwaltungen mit kommerziellen Angelbetrieben recht nachsichtig umgehen. Wenn ich mir die Praxis in eigentlich allen Forellenanlagen, die ich kenne ansehe, dass dem Angelgast ein Eimer voll Fische an seine Angelstelle geworfen werden, müssten diese Betriebe - rechtlich gesehen - alle geschlossen werden. Das passiert aber nicht! - Warum nicht? Wegen Art. 12 GG bestimmt nicht. Die Läden werden nicht geschlossen, weil sie Steuereinnahmen generieren und Arbeitslosigkeit verhindert. Entscheidend ist nicht die Berufsfreiheit, sondern die Steigerung des Kommerzes. Aus dem gleichen Grunde verbietet man acht nicht das Schräddern männlicher Eintagsküken oder Massentierhaltung in perversem Ausmaß. Das wird man von staatlicher Seite, Verwaltung, wie Justiz aber niemals zugeben. Auch PETA wird nur so viel Raum gegeben, wie es der Kommerz zulässt. So gesehen kann eine Kommerzialisierung helfen. Auf der anderen Seite, wird sie da Hobby deutlich verteuern. Denn irgend wer muss diese Kommerzialisierung ja bezahlen. Der Staat wird dies nicht tun.




Ob es wirklich das Hobby verteuert müsste erst mal analysiert werden. Ich sehe diese Verteuerung nicht unbedingt.
Einen Guide wird nur derjenige sich leisten wer ihn bezahlen kann.
Kommerzielle Teichanlagen könnten Natur schützen.
(Auch immer eine Frage wie diese angelegt werden. Manche "Baggerseen/ Teiche" von Vereinen sind im Grunde ja nichts anderes.)
Selbst LFV besetzen Kanalstrecken mit Fischsorten wo man sich fragt was dies bringen soll.

Und wenn man dann lesen darf, das Erlaubiskarten von 20 Euro auf 240 Euro erhöht werden.
In manchen Gegenden sogar eine Aufnahmegebühr für die Vereinsmitgliedschaft von knapp 1000 Euro berappt werden müssen um überhaupt Zugang zu Gewässern zu bekommen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir eine stärkere Kommerzialisierung des Angelns gegen Angelverbote?*

Nein, brauche ich nicht.

Kommerz ist doch heute schon überall in den Vordergrund gerutscht. Egal ob wir über Fachzeitschriften, Internetforen oder Blogs reden, laufend wird man mit Werbung zugebombt. Viel ist dabei offensichtlich, aber auch genug erfolgt versteckt, hiñtergründig.

Und wenn wir mal ehrlich zueinander sind, wärst du auch nicht so kreativ und würdest dir so viele Fragen stellen, wenn das Board nicht über Werbung finanziert wäre.

Verstehe das nicht falsch, ich beneide dich nicht darum.

Allein, wer heute in ein Angelgeschäft betritt und diese tausende von Gummifischen sieht und riecht oder die Vielfalt der Boilis  betrachtet, sieht doch das man Erfolg vermeindlichen kaufen kann.

Ich brauche davon nicht noch mehr, ich finde es ist schon mehr als genug.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir eine stärkere Kommerzialisierung des Angelns gegen Angelverbote?*



smithie schrieb:


> 2 Cents dazu:
> - mehr Guides, mehr Boote, mehr...
> -> Gibt es überhaupt einen Markt dafür?`


Wenn nicht, verschwinden die Angebote..
Aber besser, sie verschwinden, wenn sie nicht gewollt werden, als wenn sie, wie bei den Angelverboten AWZ, durch staatlich/schützergetriebene Verbote ohne Fakten in die Pleite getrieben werden..




smithie schrieb:


> - mehr Angler
> -> Bei gleichbleibender Anzahl an Gewässern steigt der teilweise ohnehin schon hohe Befischungsdruck. Dazu bräuchte man Lösungen.


Da kann man dann vielleicht endlich mal anfangen, über sinnvolle Bewirtschaftung auch durch erlaubt/erwünschtes zurücksetzen wie in den meisten anderen Ländern in Europa und weltweit zu diskutieren, und so eher gegen Tierschützer/rechtler Boden gewinnen.

Über verschiedene Bewirtschaftungsformen verschiedener Gewässer - Anlagen, Paylakes etc., auf der einen Seite, genauso wie naturnahe Bewirtschaftung auf der anderen Seite. Nur wenn BEIDES möglich ist, schliesst man einen Teil der Angler nicht aus.

Auch der Aspekt, hier sagen zu können, dass sowohl der übergreifender Naturschutz wie die Bedürfnisse der Wirtschaft und der Menschen vor individuellem Tierschutz/Tierrechten kommen müssen, kann dann eine andere angelpolitische Wirkung entfalten.

Das Ergebnis der von Amateuren/Ehrenamtlern gemachten Angelpolitik ist ja an immer mehr Einschränkungen und Verboten in der Realität zu besichtigen. 

Sich da Gedanken über Alternativen zu machen, ist angesichts dessen sicher mehr als berechtigt.



bastido schrieb:


> Da frage ich doch gleich noch einmal, gibt es dafür einen Markt oder ist das eher Verbandsparanoia?
> .....
> Insgesamt ein zweischneidiges Schwert, auf der einen Seite ist die Wirtschaftskraft ja vorhanden aber es fehlt an professionellem Marketing. Ein guter Teil diese Wirtschaftskraft geht eben inzwischen ins Ausland und zwar auf allen Ebenen.
> .....
> Ob Kommerzialisierung das richtige Schlagwort ist lasse ich mal dahingestellt, denn außerhalb der Vereins- und Verbandsebene sowie des TSG ist es dies als klassisches Hobby bereits.



Verbandsparanoia wirds wohl treffen - da hat man auch Angst um die eigene "Bedeutung".

Dass Marketing wie Angebote bei uns fehlen und das Geld deutscher Angler dummerweise ins Ausland getragen wird, statt die Bedeutung der Angler und des Angelns bei uns stärken, das ärgert mich auch.

Ob das Schlagwort "Kommerzialisierung" nun das richtig ist, lass ich mal dahin gestellt, dass man in der Politik insgesamt mehr erreichen kann, wenn man wirtschaftlich als stark wahrgenommen wird, statt als "Hobbyist", das würde ich aber jederzeit unterschreiben.

Dass man dazu noch viele weitere Bereiche dazu nehmen könnte, vom Tourismus über Boote, Surfer etc. die auch Gewässer nutzen, bis hin zu anderen Nutzern natürlicher Ressourcen wie Jagd, Imkerei, aber auch Reiter etc., wird eine politische Schlagkraft sicher nicht verringern..

Dass  dies ein langer Weg sein wird, ist auch klar. 

Umso wichtiger, mal dran zu denken, Ideen in den Raum und in die Diskussion zu bringen.



bastido schrieb:


> Eines sehe ich aber auch, alles ist besser als der jetzige Zustand, die Feinde in den eigenen Reihen zu orten anstatt einer positiven Vermarktung auf allen Ebenen.


So denke ich auch....

My 2 Cents ;.-)))


----------



## ueber (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir eine stärkere Kommerzialisierung des Angelns gegen Angelverbote?*



> [...]wir brauchen mehr Angler!![...]


Da gibt es nur ein Problem. Einen Angelschein zu machen ist relativ aufwändig. Auch wenn die Kursanbieter versuchen die Kurszeiten arbeitnehmerfreundlich zu halten, ist es doch einigen nicht möglich diese wahrzunehmen. Mein Cousin ist zum Beispiel einer dieser Leute, die auf Grund seiner Arbeitszeiten den Schein bislang nicht machen konnten.
Entsprechende Alternativen, wie z.B. Onlinekurse gibt es bis jetzt zu wenige. Da müsste nachgebessert werden.

Dann ist es sehr mühselig Informationen über Geweässer zu bekommen. Wo darf geangelt werden und wo nicht. Bzw. wo bekomme ich die Erlaubnis. Dann gibt es häufig das Problem, dass man für die Gewässer gar keine Gastkarten bekommt. (Ilmenau in Lüneburg z.B.)

Als Hamburger habe ich das Glück von freien Gewässern umzingelt zu sein. Das ist in Deutschland aber die Ausnahme.

Schön wäre es auch, wenn man einen Angelschein für ganz Deutschland hat und nicht immer gucken muss, ob der Schein auch anerkannt ist in dem entsprechendem Bundesland.

Kurz gefasst, das Hobby Angeln ist einfach zu Bürokratisch.

Wenn ich mir vorstelle, ich müsste mir für einen Bolzplatz eine Gastkarte kaufen, nur um einen Nachmittag mal mit den Jungs zu kicken, dann würde ich echt das kotzen bekommen.


----------



## Sharpo (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir eine stärkere Kommerzialisierung des Angelns gegen Angelverbote?*

Mehr Kommerzialisierung eine Gefahr für die LFV und DAFV?


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir eine stärkere Kommerzialisierung des Angelns gegen Angelverbote?*



ueber schrieb:


> Kurz gefasst, das Hobby Angeln ist einfach zu Bürokratisch.


Auch ein Punkt, den man mit mehr wirtschaftlicher Bedeutung einfacher angehen könnte, wie als "Hobbyisten".
Vollkommen richtig..


----------



## BERND2000 (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir eine stärkere Kommerzialisierung des Angelns gegen Angelverbote?*

Nennt es mir nicht krumm, aber die Antwort liegt in der Allgemeinpolitik.

 Was Wir brauchen ist eine Politik gegenseitiger Rücksichtsname und dem Gefühl gegenseitiger Verantwortung, wo man eben nicht versucht nur Mehrheiten zu finden um seine Ziele Anderen aufzuzwingen zu können, oder Eigene Interessen durchzuboxen.

 So wie es jetzt läuft, brauchen wir in der Tat, die Kommerzialisierung um über die Gier fleißige Lobbyisten zu belohnen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir eine stärkere Kommerzialisierung des Angelns gegen Angelverbote?*

Danke Dir, das Du direkt den Weg zurück gefunden hast zur Angelpolitik (widersprechen will ich Dir argumentativ nicht wollen)


----------



## fusselfuzzy (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir eine stärkere Kommerzialisierung des Angelns gegen Angelverbote?*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Nennt es mir nicht krumm, aber die Antwort liegt in der Allgemeinpolitik.
> *
> Was Wir brauchen ist eine Politik gegenseitiger Rücksichtsname und dem Gefühl gegenseitiger Verantwortung, wo man eben nicht versucht nur Mehrheiten zu finden um seine Ziele Anderen aufzuzwingen zu können, oder Eigene Interessen durchzuboxen.
> *
> So wie es jetzt läuft, brauchen wir in der Tat, die Kommerzialisierung um über die Gier fleißige Lobbyisten zu belohnen.



Das  wirst du aber in D leider nicht erreichen weil "fast" jeder zuerst einmal nur an sein Interesse/Profit denkt. Danach kommt sehr lange nichts und dann irgendwann wenn sein Interesse/Profit zu 100% durch ist dann kommt vieleicht was anderes!

Edit: und alleine schon deswegen haben die Verbände da Angst man könnte sie nicht mehr brauchen/Abschaffen und werden da dagegen schiessen.


----------



## Fr33 (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir eine stärkere Kommerzialisierung des Angelns gegen Angelverbote?*

Auch wenn das jetzt leider mehr in die Polirik abdriftet - aber genau hierbei brauchen wir eine stärkere Kommerzialisierung mit einer entsprechenden Lobby. Weiss doch jeder, dass Lobbyismus ein wesentlicher Faktor bei der Entscheidungs/ Konsensfindung in der Politik ist. Oftmals natürlich alles hinter verschlossenen Türen....

 In vielen Ländern ist es so, dass durch Angeltourismus und allem was noch mit in der Kette ist, ein nicht unerheblicher Wirtschaftszweig dran hängt. Langfristig kann da m.M. nur doch Lobbyismus ein Angeln in D bestehen.


----------



## Sharpo (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir eine stärkere Kommerzialisierung des Angelns gegen Angelverbote?*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Auch wenn das jetzt leider mehr in die Polirik abdriftet - aber genau hierbei brauchen wir eine stärkere Kommerzialisierung mit einer entsprechenden Lobby. Weiss doch jeder, dass Lobbyismus ein wesentlicher Faktor bei der Entscheidungs/ Konsensfindung in der Politik ist. Oftmals natürlich alles hinter verschlossenen Türen....
> 
> In vielen Ländern ist es so, dass durch Angeltourismus und allem was noch mit in der Kette ist, ein nicht unerheblicher Wirtschaftszweig dran hängt. Langfristig kann da m.M. nur doch Lobbyismus ein Angeln in D bestehen.



Thema Anglerdemo

Der Tourismus findet dort aber leider auch irgendwie kein Gehör.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir eine stärkere Kommerzialisierung des Angelns gegen Angelverbote?*



Fr33 schrieb:


> In vielen Ländern ist es so, dass durch Angeltourismus und allem was noch mit in der Kette ist, ein nicht unerheblicher Wirtschaftszweig dran hängt. Langfristig kann da m.M. nur doch Lobbyismus ein Angeln in D bestehen.


Mein Reden, Beispiel:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die Zahlen ums Seabassangeln aus den USA sind am beeindruckendsten:
> 63.000 Arbeitsplätze
> 6,5 Milliarden Dollar Umsatz


----------



## 50er-Jäger (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir eine stärkere Kommerzialisierung des Angelns gegen Angelverbote?*



ueber schrieb:


> Da gibt es nur ein Problem. *Einen Angelschein zu machen ist relativ aufwändig. Auch wenn die Kursanbieter versuchen die Kurszeiten arbeitnehmerfreundlich zu halten, ist es doch einigen nicht möglich diese wahrzunehmen. Mein Cousin ist zum Beispiel einer dieser Leute, die auf Grund seiner Arbeitszeiten den Schein bislang nicht machen konnten.*
> Entsprechende Alternativen, wie z.B. Onlinekurse gibt es bis jetzt zu wenige. Da müsste nachgebessert werden.
> 
> Dann ist es sehr mühselig Informationen über Geweässer zu bekommen. Wo darf geangelt werden und wo nicht. Bzw. wo bekomme ich die Erlaubnis. Dann gibt es häufig das Problem, dass man für die Gewässer gar keine Gastkarten bekommt. (Ilmenau in Lüneburg z.B.)
> ...



Also jeder Arbeitnehmer eines Vollzeitjobs sollte einige Tage Urlaub im Jahr haben. Wenn die freitagsarbeitszeit passt ist nicht mal ein Tag Urlaub nötig:

www.pronature-mv.de

Der Peter bietet dort zig Kurse im Jahr an, Freitag Samstag Lehrgang, Sonntag Prüfung.


----------



## hecht99 (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir eine stärkere Kommerzialisierung des Angelns gegen Angelverbote?*

Weit muss man gar nicht blicken. Wenn ich höre das einige für einen Jahreserlaubnisschein bisher nur 20 Euro bezahlt haben könnte man hier schon recht gut ansetzen...

Aber ist das wirklich nötig?

Würde es nicht schon mal reichen überhaupt mal alle Einnahmen die durchs Angeln direkt und indirekt getätigt werden, aufzuzeigen? Versteht sich mit sämtlichen Profiteuren.

Wenn 1 Million Angler 150 Euro nur für Jahreskarte und Beitrag ausgeben und eine weitere Million nur mal 50 Euro für Tageserlaubnisscheine, reden wir über 200 Millionen Euro einzig und allein für Erlaubnisscheine und Beiträge. Wie viele Fischzuchtbetriebe leben davon, dass von diesen Geldern Besatzfische gekauft werden? Wie viele Gerätschaften für die Pflege und den Erhalt der Gewässer (vom Rasenmäher bis zum Bagger) werden da ausgegeben?
Zusätzlich müsste man auch einmal den Betrag ermitteln, den Angler jährlich in Outdoorgeschäften lassen und für deren Erhalt sorgen.
Hinzu kommen die Ausgaben für neues Angelgerät. Wie viele Arbeitsplätze gibt es überhaupt bei deutschen Herstellern und Geschäften?
Wie viele Arbeitsplätze hängen schon allein an den ganzen Messen die rund um das Jahr abgehalten werden?
Wie viele Guides sind in Deutschland Haupt- und Nebenberuflich unterwegs?
Was setzen Bootsverleihe etc... um?
Was wird in Fototechnik investiert?
Für wie viel Steuereinnahmen sorgen wir allein schon durch die Anfahrt ans Gewässer?
Wie viele Arbeitsplätze hängen an den Angelkuttern an der Küste?
Wie viele Übernachtungen gibt es in Deutschland aufgrund des Angeltourismus?
 Privatangebote als Vorbereitung für die Fischerprüfung, Kosten für den Angelschein... runden das noch ab.

Wie Ihr seht viele Fragen und viele Bereiche in denen Angler ganz unbewusst die Wirtschaft ankurbeln. Schön wäre es wenn man mal ne verlässliche Studie in die Hände bekommen könnte wo alle oben genannten Themen enthalten sind und so Umsatz und Arbeitsplätze genauer definieren kann...

 Wenn man das alles berücksichtig sehen die Zahlen aus den USA glaub ich gar nicht mehr so wild aus...


----------



## fusselfuzzy (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir eine stärkere Kommerzialisierung des Angelns gegen Angelverbote?*

@hecht99
Dafür wäre aber eigentlich ein Verband da, der auch mal den Ar.. vom Stuhl nimmt dies alles recherchiert und das dann auch bekannt macht und verteidigt!!!


----------



## Sharpo (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir eine stärkere Kommerzialisierung des Angelns gegen Angelverbote?*



fusselfuzzy schrieb:


> @hecht99
> Dafür wäre aber eigentlich ein Verband da, der auch mal den Ar.. vom Stuhl nimmt dies alles recherchiert und das dann auch bekannt macht und verteidigt!!!



Nene, dann könnten die Angler dumme Fragen nach dem Verbleib dieser Gelder stellen.
Würde so einige GF etc. in Erklärungsnot bringen.


----------



## fusselfuzzy (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir eine stärkere Kommerzialisierung des Angelns gegen Angelverbote?*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Nene, dann könnten die Angler dumme Fragen nach dem Verbleib dieser Gelder stellen.
> Würde so einige GF etc. in Erklärungsnot bringen.


#6#6#6


----------



## smithie (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir eine stärkere Kommerzialisierung des Angelns gegen Angelverbote?*



hecht99 schrieb:


> Würde es nicht schon mal reichen überhaupt mal alle Einnahmen die durchs Angeln direkt und indirekt getätigt werden, aufzuzeigen? Versteht sich mit sämtlichen Profiteuren.


Die Zahlen gibt es schon.
In D ca. 6,5 Mrd. € (bei 52.000 Angestellten), europaweit ca. 8-10 Mrd. €


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir eine stärkere Kommerzialisierung des Angelns gegen Angelverbote?*



hecht99 schrieb:


> Schön wäre es wenn man mal ne verlässliche Studie in die Hände bekommen könnte wo alle oben genannten Themen enthalten sind und so Umsatz und Arbeitsplätze genauer definieren kann...


Arlinghaus hat da was gemacht, in wie weit das seriös/verlässlich ist, weiss ich nicht (bei den Anglerzahlen sind da ja auch unterschiedliche Zahlen je nach Studie/Werk unterwegs, da greife ich inzwischen lieber auf Allensbach-Zahlen zurück)..

Ganz grob die Zahlen so wie ich sie noch im Kopp hab:
ca. 5 - 6 Milliarden für die Volkswirtschaft durch Angler/Angeln, mit ca. 52.000 direkt und indirekt vom Angeln abhängiger Arbeitsplätze.

Gefunden, siehe:
https://www.zvab.com/servlet/Search...fischerei+Deutschland&cm_sp=click-_-plp-_-tbc

Der unterschätzte Angler Zukunftsperspektiven für die Angelfischerei in Deutschland  von Robert Arlinghaus (Autor) 

Danach allein mit dem Hobby Angeln in Deutschland jährlich 5,2 Milliarden Euro umgesetzt und das vom Hobby Angeln in Deutschland 52.000 Arbeitsplätze abhängen?
(war ich nicht mal so schlecht für ausm Kopp) ;-)))


----------



## hecht99 (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir eine stärkere Kommerzialisierung des Angelns gegen Angelverbote?*

Blöderweiße gesagt müsste ja ein hauptberuflicher Guide schon auf 70000 Euro Einnahmen kommen wenn noch was zum Leben übrig bleiben soll... Ein Drittel seiner Ausgaben wird dann mindestens schon wieder in der Angelbranche bleiben, hinzu kommen Übernachtungen und Verpflegungskosten in den umliegenden Gaststätten/Hotels.

 Alleine ein Guide sorgt meiner Meinung nach mit allen Drum und Dran für 100.000 Euro Umsatz, die auf die Angelbranche zurückzuführen sind!


----------



## fusselfuzzy (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir eine stärkere Kommerzialisierung des Angelns gegen Angelverbote?*

Mal ein Beispiel aus einer anderen Branche:
Vor einigen Jahren sollte Mercedes in Sindelfingen xxx€ an Steuergeldern zahlen. Die haben das verweigert und angedroht sie würden alle Werke dort schliessen. Das Ergebnis war nur ein Bruchteil von diesen eingeforderten Geldern zu zahlen.

Wenn man das mal auf die "Industrie" betreffs Angeln und allem drumrum umsetzten würde....

Ist ein Traum ich weiss


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir eine stärkere Kommerzialisierung des Angelns gegen Angelverbote?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Mein Reden, Beispiel:



Bei so einem dicken Kuchen fallen ja auch nahrhaftere Kümmel runter.

Logisch, das dir das gefällt.


----------



## hecht99 (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir eine stärkere Kommerzialisierung des Angelns gegen Angelverbote?*

Bei 52.000 Arbeitsplätzen braucht man eigentlich nichts mehr weiter kommerzialisieren, sondern eher diese Zahl unterstreichen. Jeder 1000ste Arbeitnehmer in Deutschland hat seinen Job nur, weil wir Angeln gehen! Tendenz doch eher steigend!


----------



## gründler (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir eine stärkere Kommerzialisierung des Angelns gegen Angelverbote?*

Aber wie soll das gehen mit unseren ganzen Verboten?

Und selbst die Verbote sind noch aufgeteilt,während im Westen fast alles Verboten ist,ist im Osten noch vieles erlaubt.

Fast keine Guides im Westen (Will man auch nicht haben)
90% Bootsverbote
Anfütterungsverbote etc etc.

Die einen sagen Ja die anderen Nein gibt es nicht.....

Wir werden in De. keine Einheit mehr,wir werden in der Zukunft mehr und mehr Verschwinden auch wenn das keiner wirklich wahr haben möchte. 


|wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir eine stärkere Kommerzialisierung des Angelns gegen Angelverbote?*



bastido schrieb:


> Z.B. den skandinavischen Ländern ist dies völlig klar und elementarer Bestandteil der Politik.



Nicht nur, siehe auch Niederlande, Italien, Spanien, Belgien, England, Irland, Schottland etc...

Überall sind Angler willkommen und geschätzt auch gerade mit ihrem deutschen Geld - nur bei uns werden sie fast schon kriminalisiert...


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir eine stärkere Kommerzialisierung des Angelns gegen Angelverbote?*

Logo - Du bist mir mit "nur" Skandinavien nur zu kurz gesprungen...


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir eine stärkere Kommerzialisierung des Angelns gegen Angelverbote?*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Auch PETA wird nur so viel Raum gegeben, wie es der Kommerz zulässt. So gesehen kann eine Kommerzialisierung helfen. Auf der anderen Seite, wird sie da Hobby deutlich verteuern. Denn irgend wer muss diese Kommerzialisierung ja bezahlen.



Ich bezahle jetzt schon für(Lobby) Raum,welcher aber dummerweise nicht effektiv, falsch oder überhaupt nicht genutzt wird.

Kommerzschiene dürfte somit die deutlich weniger sinnlos Kohle verbrennendere Variante sein?

Wobei Professionalität es als Begriff wohl besser bezeichnen würde..gut gemacht eine win/win Situation. 

Kommerz klingt nämlich gerade in dt. Ohren gerne mal negativ-da landet der Local Dealer mit der zum Online Vergleich um 5 € teurer verkauften Rolle auch schon mal in der "böser Kapitalismus "Schublade. 

@Bernd
Immer diese tückischen Spiegelbilder..die es aber treffen 

@fusselfuzzy
Jein..Fakt ist aber auch,das mit einem weiteren festhalten an der bisherigen "Strategie" (Dilettantisch) unsere Handlungsfähige Halbwertszeit noch weiter verkürzen werden..5 vor 12 sozusagen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir eine stärkere Kommerzialisierung des Angelns gegen Angelverbote?*



bastido schrieb:


> Nö, da steht „z.B.“. Haarespaltmodus aus.


grins - passt scho. 
Mir gehts nur drum zu zeigen, dass D hier (LEIDER) mit seiner anglerfeindlichen Grundhaltung (in allen Bereichen inkl. wirtschaftlicher Bedeutung) ein Alleinstellungsmerkmal hat und ich hab nur noch die bekanntesten (auch nicht alle) zu den skandinavischen mit aufgezählt ;-))



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Ich bezahle jetzt schon für(Lobby) Raum,welcher aber dummerweise nicht effektiv, falsch oder überhaupt nicht genutzt wird.
> 
> Kommerzschiene dürfte somit die deutlich weniger sinnlos Kohle verbrennendere Variante sein?
> 
> ...


vor??????


----------



## fusselfuzzy (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir eine stärkere Kommerzialisierung des Angelns gegen Angelverbote?*

Vor dem Ende des Angelns in Deutschland


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir eine stärkere Kommerzialisierung des Angelns gegen Angelverbote?*

schon klar - ich hätte nur statt "vor" 12 vielleicht "nach" gewählt..

Man sieht dich wie aktuell allüberall Verbote und Einschränkungen zunehmen ohne Ende.

Nicht nur an der Küste, auch im Binnenland..

Da wirds schwer als reiner "Hobbyist"...

natura200 in NDS und S-A, neue Schutzgebiete in Bayern, Ausweitung un Nullnutzung in M-V und S-H, Verfolgung/erschweren von Anlagen, Kormoran, Wasserkraft etc. etc...

Kann man alles besser etwas politisch FÜR Angler und Angeln umsetzen, wenn man nicht (nur) als Hobbyist kommt, sondern als starker Wirtschaftszweig.

Zumindest meine These...


----------



## Flatfish86 (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir eine stärkere Kommerzialisierung des Angelns gegen Angelverbote?*

Im Bereich Meeresangeln kam da gerade ein Artikel in der Fischerei & Fischmarkt M-V auf den Seiten 38-40.

"Jobmotor Meeresangeln – Zwei aktuelle Studien belegen:
Meeresangeln ist ein bedeutender Wirtschaftsfaktor in
Europa"

http://www.lfvmv.de/download/zeitschrift/FF_4_2017.pdf


----------



## fusselfuzzy (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir eine stärkere Kommerzialisierung des Angelns gegen Angelverbote?*



Flatfish86 schrieb:


> Im Bereich Meeresangeln kam da gerade ein Artikel in der Fischerei & Fischmarkt M-V auf den Seiten 38-40.
> 
> "Jobmotor Meeresangeln – Zwei aktuelle Studien belegen:
> Meeresangeln ist ein bedeutender Wirtschaftsfaktor in
> ...



Doch wo kommen solche Artikel?
Hauptsächlich in Medien die ausser Fischer und Angler sonst keiner liest.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir eine stärkere Kommerzialisierung des Angelns gegen Angelverbote?*

Auch da wiederum typisch, das das wiederum von den Profis aus der Fischerei und nicht vom Landesanglerverband kommt (wobei es bvei dem vielen Murks, was der LAV-MeckPomm schon getrieben hat gegen Angler (Baglimit 45/0/10, Schleppangeleinschränkungen, Kampf gegen Tourisschein etc.) auch da wohl besser ist, wenn sich die Profis mit um die Angler kümmern..
|rolleyes|rolleyes|rolleyes
:g:g:g


----------



## Franz_16 (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir eine stärkere Kommerzialisierung des Angelns gegen Angelverbote?*

Sebastian hat mit seiner Analyse da wohl leider recht.

Wenn man am Verhandlungstisch nur als "Hobbyist" wahrgenommen wird stehen die Chancen schlecht. 

Ich gebe ihm daher auch bei seiner Forderung recht: Angeln muss wirtschaftlich bedeutender werden, vor allem wäre es aber wünschenswert, dass die bereits vorhandene wirtschaftliche Bedeutung besser wahrgenommen wird. 

Übrigens auch sehr interessant in diesem Zusammenhang ist eine Geschichte die Rainer Korn in einem Interview erzählt hat. 
Es geht dabei um Kanada und wie die mal mit spitzem Bleistift nachgerechnet haben welche Bedeutung die einzelnen Sparten der Fischerei haben. 

Kann man sich mal anhören (Ab Minute 34:51)
https://youtu.be/POH-esyfMNc?t=34m51s


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir eine stärkere Kommerzialisierung des Angelns gegen Angelverbote?*

Super, Franz, danke dafür, dass Du da noch dran gedacht hast!!!!


----------



## fusselfuzzy (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir eine stärkere Kommerzialisierung des Angelns gegen Angelverbote?*

Wenn man jetzt mal von einem "Zusammenschluss" von Angelgerätehersteller, Angeltourismus, Fischer usw. ausgehen, könnte dies zu einer Stärkung des Angelns und dessen Lobbyismus führen. Würde aber auch evtl. bedeuten, dass (allgemein jetzt) diese "Angelindustrie" uns Angler in der (nennen wir es mal) Hand hätte und somit "diktieren" könnten!

Somit hätten die "sogenannten Angelverbände" sehr viel weniger zu sagen und sind damit schon im vorraus dagegen denn absägen geht notfalls schnell.


----------



## Kochtopf (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir eine stärkere Kommerzialisierung des Angelns gegen Angelverbote?*

Meine Antwort: Nö. Wir sind so schon ein Wirtschaftsfaktor ohne dass es jemanden schert  (wie war das? 'Es sind durch das verbot der Dorschangelei keine negativen wirtschaftlichen Folgen zu erwarten weil das Verbot im Fehmarnbelt eh schon alle ruiniert hat'?

Wir bräuchten eine Interessensvertretung die den Namen auch verdient. Auch wenn ich Thomas aggressiver Rhetorik da wenig abgewinnen kann und er oftmals über das Ziel hinausschießt und so eine sachliche Diskussion eher behindert als fördert (Wiederholungen, Polemik, Wiederholung usw. Wiederholung - habe ich Wiederholung bereits erwähnt?) - aber in der Sache hat er völlig recht


----------



## fusselfuzzy (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir eine stärkere Kommerzialisierung des Angelns gegen Angelverbote?*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Meine Antwort: Nö. Wir sind so schon ein Wirtschaftsfaktor ohne dass es jemanden schert  (wie war das? 'Es sind durch das verbot der Dorschangelei keine negativen wirtschaftlichen Folgen zu erwarten weil das Verbot im Fehmarnbelt eh schon alle ruiniert hat'?
> 
> *Wir bräuchten eine Interessensvertretung die den Namen auch verdient. *Auch wenn ich Thomas aggressiver Rhetorik da wenig abgewinnen kann und er oftmals über das Ziel hinausschießt und so eine sachliche Diskussion eher behindert als fördert (Wiederholungen, Polemik, Wiederholung usw. Wiederholung - habe ich Wiederholung bereits erwähnt?) - aber in der Sache hat er völlig recht



Volle Zustimmung!!!#6#6#6


----------



## Sharpo (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir eine stärkere Kommerzialisierung des Angelns gegen Angelverbote?*



Flatfish86 schrieb:


> Im Bereich Meeresangeln kam da gerade ein Artikel in der Fischerei & Fischmarkt M-V auf den Seiten 38-40.
> 
> "Jobmotor Meeresangeln – Zwei aktuelle Studien belegen:
> Meeresangeln ist ein bedeutender Wirtschaftsfaktor in
> ...




Europa, nicht Deutschland.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir eine stärkere Kommerzialisierung des Angelns gegen Angelverbote?*

Angler haben eben gar keine Interessenvertretung, das ist ja das Problem..

Die Naturschutzverbände der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerei vertreten satzungsgemäß zuerst Naturschutz, und als Mitglieder nicht Angler (zu fast 100% nur mittelbare Mitglieder), sondern ihre bewirtschaftenden Vereine.

DAS ist auch ihre Aufgabe.

Dass das aber nicht immer mit dem zusammen spielt, was für Angler und Angeln sinnvoll und wünschenswert wäre, bzw. teilweise (Verbote/Einschränkungen) sogar kontraproduktiv sein kann, ist eben leider auch so.

Die "Vertretung" durch die Wirtschaft ist ja nicht das was ich will!
Auch wenn deren Interessen (mehr Angler, einfacheres Angeln, breiter gefächertes Angen etc. für mehr Umsatz) sicher oft näher an Anglerinteressen liegen, als die der Verbände..

OPTIMAL wäre eben, wenn beide Seiten (ehrenamtliche Bewirtschafter/Verbände wie Profis/professionelle Bewirtschafter, Geräteindustrie, Tourismus etc.) jeweils das Beste FÜR Angler und Angeln einbringen würden. 

Wozu in meinen Augen angelpolitisch eine stärkere Fokussierung auf die Wirtschaftskraft gehört, welche die Verbände (aus Angst vor Machtverlust) nicht nur ignorieren, sondern teilweise noch bekämpfen.

Dass gerade die Angelgeräteindustrie in Deutschland mit Schliessung des BVA (Bundesverband der Angelgerätehersteller) den Anglern und dem Angeln da einen Bärendienst erwiesen hat, ist leider auch so. Und nicht zuletzt sich selbst (zumindest die Firmen, die hauptsächlich in/von Deutschland leben).

Das alles in die Diskussion und an die Öffentlichkeit zu bringen, schadet in meine Augen nicht...


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir eine stärkere Kommerzialisierung des Angelns gegen Angelverbote?*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Meine Antwort: Nö. Wir sind so schon ein Wirtschaftsfaktor ohne dass es jemanden schert  (wie war das? 'Es sind durch das verbot der Dorschangelei keine negativen wirtschaftlichen Folgen zu erwarten weil das Verbot im Fehmarnbelt eh schon alle ruiniert hat'?



Der Wirtschaftsfaktor wurde durch die Bank viel zu lange als selbstverständlich hingenommen und damit fälschlicherweise als nicht sonderlich erwähnenswert aber auch Marketingtechnisch/ Anpassungswürdig sehr Stiefmütterlich behandelt .

Jeder hatte da so seine eigene "Och..was soll da schon passieren" Mentalität. 

Verbände,Geräte-Tourismusindustrie, Fachmedien..Angler aber auch

Das sich ringsherum die Welt weiter drehte, schien viele überhaupt nicht zu kümmern.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir eine stärkere Kommerzialisierung des Angelns gegen Angelverbote?*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Das sich ringsherum die Welt weiter drehte, schien viele überhaupt nicht zu kümmern.


Ist so - siehe auch Auflösung BVA!!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir eine stärkere Kommerzialisierung des Angelns gegen Angelverbote?*

da wär ich per se gleich dabei - aber soweit träum ja nicht mal ich fürs Angeln in Bürokrateutonien ;-)))

Da such ich dann lieber Verbündete, denen was an Anglern und Angeln liegt, wie z. B. aus dem professionellen Bereich..


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir eine stärkere Kommerzialisierung des Angelns gegen Angelverbote?*



Kanaleristo schrieb:


> Zum Pilze sammeln brauche ich auch keine Prüfung, keinen Verein, keinen Verband, keinen Pilzereirechtinhaber und keinen Kommerz.



Das sind ja auch keine überaus empfindsamen, sozial und sich soooo rührend und liebevoll um ihre Artgenossen und Nachkommen sorgenden Lebewesen..die Fische stehen ja quasi kurz vorm Menschsein 

Hmm.. Kanal.. NRW? 

Wenn deine Einstellung vom W-L Geschäftsführer gelesen wird, dürfte (nach Identitätsfeststellung) die nächste gelbe Jahreskarte samt Inhaber wohl im Ketzer bereinigenden Feuer aufgehen[emoji23]


----------



## Lajos1 (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir eine stärkere Kommerzialisierung des Angelns gegen Angelverbote?*



Kanaleristo schrieb:


> Das Gegenteil sollte der Fall sein. Angeln sollte wieder Freiheit bedeuten, ohne Zwangsmitgliedschaft in einem Verein oder Verband, öffentliche Gewässer sollten kostenlos beangelt werden können. Einfach so, für jeden - ohne Prüfung.
> 
> 
> Hallo,
> ...


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir eine stärkere Kommerzialisierung des Angelns gegen Angelverbote?*



Kanaleristo schrieb:


> Es wird doch eh nur geredet, viele schlaue Dinge geschrieben, aber Ergebnisse liefern weder Vereine, Verbände, Journalisten, Betreiber, usw. Die nehmen sich alle ein Stück vom Kuchen und produzieren weiter viel heiße Luft, ohne dass sich dadurch irgendetwas zum Positiven für uns ändert.



Bis die ersten tot umfallen, weil in Reststücken die Kumulation div.Gifte zuschlägt 

Vermutlich würden die aber selbst dann nicht wach werden..fein,bleibt für mich ein größeres Stück.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir eine stärkere Kommerzialisierung des Angelns gegen Angelverbote?*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Kanaleristo schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Das Gegenteil sollte der Fall sein. Angeln sollte wieder Freiheit bedeuten, ohne Zwangsmitgliedschaft in einem Verein oder Verband, öffentliche Gewässer sollten kostenlos beangelt werden können. Einfach so, für jeden - ohne Prüfung.
> ...


Damit zurück zum eigentlichen Thema:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich bin gespannt, wie das die geneigten Leser sehen:
> *Brauchen wir beim Angeln mehr Kommerzialisierung, mehr Professionalität, gegen immer weitere Angelverbote? *


----------



## Laichzeit (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir eine stärkere Kommerzialisierung des Angelns gegen Angelverbote?*

Ist der wirtschaftliche Einfluss des Angelns wirklich so viel wert?
Wenn ich nicht angeln dürfte, würde ich mein Geld wo anders ausgeben. Das weiß man in der Politik auch.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir eine stärkere Kommerzialisierung des Angelns gegen Angelverbote?*

Wenn man den Einfluss als Angler selber runterredet, spielt man jedenfalls Anglerfeinden in die Hände, das ist klar und eindeutig.

Und das deutsche Geld wird woanders ausgeben, ja:
In Skandinavien, Spanien, Irland, Italien - ZUM ANGELN DA statt bei uns!!!


----------



## Dennis Knoll (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir eine stärkere Kommerzialisierung des Angelns gegen Angelverbote?*



gründler schrieb:


> Aber wie soll das gehen mit unseren ganzen Verboten?


Das ist ja der Knackpunkt dieser Überlegung.
Es fehlt eine Interessenvertretung bzw. werden unsere Interessen seitens der Politik nicht richtig ernst genommen. Das hat zur Folge, dass mehr Verbote uns einschränken (da andere Interessen mehr Wert bekommen). Und der Gedanke geht jetzt in die Richtung, dass wenn das Angeln kommerzieller in der Politik angesehen werden würde, dass dann auch unseren Interessen mehr Gehör finden.




Kanaleristo schrieb:


> Das Gegenteil sollte der Fall sein. Angeln sollte wieder Freiheit bedeuten, ohne Zwangsmitgliedschaft in einem Verein oder Verband, öffentliche Gewässer sollten kostenlos beangelt werden können. Einfach so, für jeden - ohne Prüfung.


Was dafür gemacht werden müsste, damit das Angeln wieder mehr Wert in unserer Gesellschaft bekommt und ob eine Kommerzialisierung da helfen würde... ich weiß es nicht. 

Fakt ist allerdings das in den Niederlanden das Angeln zur Kultur gehört. Es gehört zu dem Leben dazu, wird von den Menschen gefördert und als etwas positives gesehen. Und dort kann man fast überall ohne weiteres Angeln. Klar - man braucht "einmal" einen Erlaubnissschein ab c.a. 30€. Aber keine Prüfung. Und das ist nun wirklich kein teures Geld, zumal die Gewässer dort auch sehr gepflegt sind und das Geld ordentlich verwendet wird. Selbst den Kindern wird die Angeln in die Hand gedrückt, damit die sich Nachmittags am Wasser austoben.

Hier läuft in den Köpfen der Menschen schon etwas schief. Ob die Kommerzialisierung da helfen kann, ich weiß es nicht. Aber schaden würde es denke ich nicht. Durch mehr Kommerzialisierung würde das Thema auch mehr in den Köpfen der Menschen gerufen und es auch mehr "thematisiert" werden. 

Stelle man sich jetzt vor, es würde hier auch derartige Wettkämpfe wie in den USA geben. Mit Live Übertragung und allem drum und dran. Träume darf man ja noch haben ...



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Wenn ich nicht angeln dürfte, würde ich mein Geld wo anders ausgeben. Das weiß man in der Politik auch.


Ich bin schon immer ein Mensch gewesen, der seine Hobbys sehr extrem auslebt und viel Zeit und Geld darin investiert. Sei es Skateboard, Videospiele oder Musik. Aber Angeln hat in Sachen Geld ausgaben ein nie dagewesene Menge erreicht. Die anderen Hobbys waren auch nicht günstig. Aber Angeln schießt da den Vogel (Kormoran?) ab.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir eine stärkere Kommerzialisierung des Angelns gegen Angelverbote?*



Dennis Knoll schrieb:


> Hier läuft in den Köpfen der Menschen schon etwas schief. Ob die Kommerzialisierung da helfen kann, ich weiß es nicht. Aber schaden würde es denke ich nicht. Durch mehr Kommerzialisierung würde das Thema auch mehr in den Köpfen der Menschen gerufen und es auch mehr "thematisiert" werden.
> 
> Stelle man sich jetzt vor, es würde hier auch derartige Wettkämpfe wie in den USA geben. Mit Live Übertragung und allem drum und dran. Träume darf man ja noch haben ...


:vik::vik::vik:

Begriffen!!!


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir eine stärkere Kommerzialisierung des Angelns gegen Angelverbote?*

Was willst du denn noch mehr kommerzialisieren ?
Die Grundlage dafür wären doch gute, produktive Gewässer. An den wenigen, die es da in Deutschland noch gibt, wird schon genug Geld umgesetzt.
Nee, die Angler haben bzw. hätten (bei Einigkeit) nur ein Pfund mit dem sie wuchern können: 4 oder 5 Millionen Wählerstimmen

Die werden aber kaum zum Tragen kommen, weil die Anglerschaft weder eine vernünftige Lobbyarbeit betreibt, noch hat sie den Ar... in der Hose mal richtig Rabbatz zu machen. 
Ne' ordentliche Demo in Berlin, Fernsehauftritte in denen man der Öffentlichkeit klar macht wieviele weitere Arten aussterben würden, wenn niemand mehr Fischbesatz leistet usw.

Das würde mMn. viel mehr bringen, als noch mehr Angelpuffs und Kiloteiche die nur unserem Ansehen schaden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir eine stärkere Kommerzialisierung des Angelns gegen Angelverbote?*

Kommerzialisierung heisst doch nicht zwangsweise nur mehr Anlagen (wofür ich dennoch bin). 

Siehe Müritz, sieh Talsperren NRW:
Die werden von Profis geleitet und bewirtschaftet, es gibt da Angelurlaub,  Mietboote, Guides etc..

Und je mehr es davon gibt, je wichtiger das für eine Region wird, desto schneller und mehr Gehör findest Du bei der Politik..

Das meinte Paetsch, das meine auch ich..


----------



## kati48268 (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir eine stärkere Kommerzialisierung des Angelns gegen Angelverbote?*

Ich glaube, es sollte nicht zwingend mehr Kommerzialisierung sein, sondern die *ökonomische Bedeutung* muss viel deutlicher werden.
Zahlen wurden ja schon genannt:


smithie schrieb:


> Die Zahlen gibt es schon.
> In D ca. 6,5 Mrd. € (bei 52.000 Angestellten), europaweit ca. 8-10 Mrd. €



Leider reiten unsere Verbände ausschließlich auf der ökologischen Bedeutung rum,
die ökonomische & auch die soziale wird in der Öffentlichkeitsarbeit vollkommen ausgelassen.

In jüngster Vergangenheit ist das Argument der Ökonomie sogar noch schwächer geworden, da sich der BZA (Verband der Angelgeräteindustrie/-handel) aufgelöst hat.
Er hatte auch vorher kaum Bedeutung, ok, aber das hätte man natürlich pushen können. Nun ist gar nix mehr da.

Auf der anderen Seite ist die Zahl der (Klein-)Gewerbetreibenden sicherlich gestiegen.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=310751&highlight=Experten
Die sind von einer gemeinsamen Stimme allerdings so weit weg, wie die Affen auf den Bäumen vor ein paar Millionen Jahren.

Eine neue, andere, bessere Interessenvertretung für Angler -sofern es sie mal geben wird- muss die Betrachtung des ökonomischen & sozialen Aspekts des Angelns ganz neu mit Leben füllen.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir eine stärkere Kommerzialisierung des Angelns gegen Angelverbote?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Ich glaube, es sollte nicht zwingend mehr Kommerzialisierung sein, sondern die *ökonomische Bedeutung* muss viel deutlicher werden.



Dem stimme ich zu. Wir brauchen keine grundsätzliche Änderung, wir brauchen bessere PR. Super wäre ein Bundesverband, der sich um die Lobbyarbeit kümmer würde. - Das ist doch überhaupt die Idee. Wir bräuchten mal einen Bundesverband! :vik:


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir eine stärkere Kommerzialisierung des Angelns gegen Angelverbote?*

Für Angler Verbände - eben!!

Und nicht Naturschutzverbände der organisierten Sport- und  Angelfischerei..

Aber auch dann MUSS man den Schulterschluss mit der Wirtschaft suchen (NABU hängt nicht umsonst mit Windkraft-, Wasserkraft- und Solarfirmen zusammen)..


----------



## Laichzeit (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir eine stärkere Kommerzialisierung des Angelns gegen Angelverbote?*

Der größte Unterschied zwischen sehr vielen Vereinsseen und einer kommerziellen Anlage ist, dass zu den Kosten von Pacht und Unterhalt noch mindestens ein Jahresgehalt dazu kommt. Wem es gefällt, der soll es haben.
Hat aber an öffentlichen oder der Mehrheit an Gewässern nichts zu suchen, da spätestens dann die Bewirtschaftung und der vor Allem der Zugang nur noch vom Geldbeutel abhängt.
Ich muss tatsächlich sehr weit fahren, damit ich zu einem Gewässer mit Angelverbot komme, zur nächsten Oligarchenstecke sind es nur 2 Kilometer. Das ist im Süden der Republik ein weitaus größeres Problem (flächendeckend), als das olle Vogelschutzgebiet am halben Baggersee.
Eine weitere Kommerzialisierung des Angelns lehne ich deshalb ab. Der mögliche Gewinn an Einfluss ist viel zu teuer erkauft und wie man am DAFV sieht, ist Größe kein Garant für Erfolg. 
Angeln sollte als sinnvolle Freizeitgestaltung in der Natur seine Daseinsberechtigung begründen können, alles andere ist zumindest für mich ein Kuhhandel.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir eine stärkere Kommerzialisierung des Angelns gegen Angelverbote?*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Der größte Unterschied zwischen sehr vielen Vereinsseen und einer kommerziellen Anlage ist, dass zu den Kosten von Pacht und Unterhalt noch mindestens ein Jahresgehalt dazu kommt. Wem es gefällt, der soll es haben.



Und nochmal:
*Es geht nicht drum, einfach mehr rein kommerzielle Anlagen zu haben..:*


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Kommerzialisierung heisst doch nicht zwangsweise nur mehr Anlagen (wofür ich dennoch bin).
> 
> Siehe Müritz, sieh Talsperren NRW:
> Die werden von Profis geleitet und bewirtschaftet, es gibt da Angelurlaub,  Mietboote, Guides etc..
> ...



Kati hat da wieder mal interessante Ansätze und begriffen, um was es eigentlich geht:


kati48268 schrieb:


> Ich glaube, es sollte nicht zwingend mehr Kommerzialisierung sein, sondern die *ökonomische Bedeutung* muss viel deutlicher werden.
> Zahlen wurden ja schon genannt:
> 
> 
> ...


#6#6#6

Egal wer - Hauptsache es wird getan...

Und zwar zielführend für Angler und Angeln...


----------



## Laichzeit (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir eine stärkere Kommerzialisierung des Angelns gegen Angelverbote?*

Das ist vielleicht schön an der Müritz, aber keine Lösung für das Angeln.
Damit kann man vielleicht das Angeln an größeren Gewässern erhalten, aber nicht an kleinen Flüssen und Seen. Eine flächige Bewirtschaftung in dem Stil ist zu teuer. Dem Angelverbot an Vereinsgewässern nützt die Müritz und kommerzielle Bewirtschaftung nichts.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir eine stärkere Kommerzialisierung des Angelns gegen Angelverbote?*

Man kann aber auch Gewässer zusammenfassen, um mehr Macht zu entwickeln dabei, das nur angemerkt. 

Wenn Vereine/Verbände alleine wurschteln wollen an ihren Vereinstümpeln, statt sich Partner zu suchen (Partner besser die, die nicht verbieten wollen, als die Verbieter von NABU, Naturschutzverbandlern und Konsorten), dann sollen sie halt (vom Preis her musste da aber auch die Arbeitstunden noch mit einrechnen, die man in vielen Vereinen erbringen muss, und das oft nicht fürs Gewässer, sondern für Fischerfeste etc., und dass das nicht nur Kosten, sondern auch keine Angelzeit ist, obs da bei Profis automatisch teurer wäre, würd  ich nicht per se unterschreiben, wenn ich sehe, was Vereine bei uns  kosten)  ..

ABER:
Eine professionelle Kooperation mit Wirtschaft und über Wirtschaftsinteressen wird IMMER mehr politische Wirkung erzeugen als alleiniger Hobbyismus..


----------



## Laichzeit (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir eine stärkere Kommerzialisierung des Angelns gegen Angelverbote?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Eine professionelle Kooperation mit Wirtschaft und über Wirtschaftsinteressen wird IMMER mehr politische Wirkung erzeugen als alleiniger Hobbyismus..



Da stimme ich zu. Aber wenn man den Gewässerzugang dadurch noch teurer macht, schneidet man sich ins eigene Fleisch. Am Besten wären Pachtgemeinschaften und eine staatliche Fischereiberatung.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir eine stärkere Kommerzialisierung des Angelns gegen Angelverbote?*

Viele sehen nicht die Vielfalt, die man hinter der Kommerzialisierung noch sehen könnte.

Ich kann da nur wieder ein Beispiel aus den Niederlanden bringen.
Dort gibt es viele Gewässer. Um vielen Seen herum werden sehr viele Häuse, Wohnhäuser und Ferienhäuser gebaut. Zusätzlich Supermärkte, Boots- und Fahrradverleih, Restaurants und mehr. Da leben ganze Orte und Flächen von dem Tourismus der Gegend an dem Gewässer. Und neben dem Wassersport sind es auch die Angler, die dort die Häuser und Boote mieten und ihre Nahrung und c.o. einkaufen.

In Deutschland gibt es auch solch Gebiete. Aber wie viele sind das in Relation zur Einwohnerzahl? Abseits der Bodden und ein paar wenige Gewässer, gibt es kaum Gewässer die Angler wirklich in Massen locken. Und Heiligen Hafen ist ja gerade dabei, Geschichte zu werden, wenn es so weiter geht...


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir eine stärkere Kommerzialisierung des Angelns gegen Angelverbote?*



> Da stimme ich zu. Aber wenn man den Gewässerzugang dadurch noch teurer macht, schneidet man sich ins eigene Fleisch.


Ich glaube nicht, dass der für den einzelnen Angler wirklich teuer werden würde.

Die Gewässerpools im Osten zeigen ja, dass eine zusammengelegte Bewirtschaftung funktionieren kann..

Aber es geht ja nicht nur darum:
Kooperation mit ALLEN gewerblichen Bereichen, von Herstellern/Vertrieb bis Tourismus und weitere Nutzer natürlicher Ressourcen..

Man muss es nicht immer zwangsweise so verengt sehen wie Verbandler und andere Amateure, wenngleich deren Propaganda natürlich erst mal läuft, dass alles teurer wird..
Überall wo Profis Angelkarten anbieten, beweisen sie, dass es wie bei Vereinen ist:
Es gibt günstigere und weniger günstigere, nur nicht so viel Amateure...



> Viele sehen nicht die Vielfalt, die man hinter der Kommerzialisierung noch sehen könnte.
> 
> Ich kann da nur wieder ein Beispiel aus den Niederlanden bringen.
> Dort gibt es viele Gewässer. Um vielen Seen herum werden sehr viele Häuse, Wohnhäuser und Ferienhäuser gebaut. Zusätzlich Supermärkte, Boots- und Fahrradverleih, Restaurants und mehr. Da leben ganze Orte und Flächen von dem Tourismus der Gegend an dem Gewässer. Und neben dem Wassersport sind es auch die Angler, die dort die Häuser und Boote mieten und ihre Nahrung und c.o. einkaufen.


Danke Denis, EBEN!!!!!


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir eine stärkere Kommerzialisierung des Angelns gegen Angelverbote?*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Angeln sollte als sinnvolle Freizeitgestaltung in der Natur seine Daseinsberechtigung begründen können, alles andere ist zumindest für mich ein Kuhhandel.



Sollte..und wo findet es überwiegend statt?

In mehr oder weniger durch Intensivierung geprägten Kulturlandschaften. 

Um da ursprüngliche Natur sehen zu können, muss ich mir 'ne schöngemalte Postkartenidylle anschauen...ich kenne hier gerade mal einen(aus anglerischer Sicht) Bereich, auf den diese oft gebrauchte Naturfloskel zutreffen würde. 

Ups..die Hälfte des Jahres für Angler Betretungsverbot

Schon toll diese Natur 

Da hat kati schon recht..mit Primärfokus auf der bisherigen Ökologieschiene wird das nix..ist bisher nämlich öfters nach hinten losgegangen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir eine stärkere Kommerzialisierung des Angelns gegen Angelverbote?*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Da hat kati schon recht..mit Primärfokus auf der bisherigen Ökologieschiene wird das nix..ist bisher nämlich öfters nach hinten losgegangen.


So einfach isses - zigfach in der Praxis BEWIESEN!


----------



## Laichzeit (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir eine stärkere Kommerzialisierung des Angelns gegen Angelverbote?*



Dennis Knoll schrieb:


> Abseits der Bodden und ein paar wenige Gewässer, gibt es kaum Gewässer die Angler wirklich in Massen locken. Und Heiligen Hafen ist ja gerade dabei, Geschichte zu werden, wenn es so weiter geht...



Wo wir wieder beim Gewässerzugang sind. In den Niederlanden recht unbürokratisch. In Deutschland und Österreich ist an den Erwerb einer teuren Gastkarte zum Teil die Übernachtung in Stadt/Hotel xy mit Übernachtungsnachweis und Kurtaxe nötig. Das lohnt sich nur bei Gewässern mit gutem Ruf und betuchter Kundschaft. Der Angeltourismus für die Massen funktioniert nur über günstigen und unkomplizierten Gewässerzugang. 

Günstig ist es hierzulande überwiegend dort, wo Vereine oder Privatpersonen mit finanziellen Hintergedanken nicht die Gewässer bewirtschaften. Es bleiben Bundeswasserstraßen und große Seen übrig.



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> a hat kati schon recht..mit Primärfokus auf der bisherigen Ökologieschiene wird das nix..ist bisher nämlich öfters nach hinten losgegangen.



Als einzige Strategie ist das zu schwach, gehört aber zur Naturnutzung dazu, dass man etwas zurück gibt. Sonst ist der Angler schnell als Schädling abgestempelt und man bekommt die selben Verbote.

Für immer um die Gunst der Anbieter kommerziellen Angelns zu buhlen, ist das wirklich besser?


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir eine stärkere Kommerzialisierung des Angelns gegen Angelverbote?*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Wo wir wieder beim Gewässerzugang sind. In den Niederlanden recht unbürokratisch. In Deutschland und Österreich ist an den Erwerb einer teuren Gastkarte zum Teil die Übernachtung in Stadt/Hotel xy mit Übernachtungsnachweis und Kurtaxe nötig.



Langsam komste drauf:
Angler hättens lieber unbürokratisch...

Die jetzigen Naturschutzverbände der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerei haben daran aber kein Interesse, kungeln mit anderen Naturschützern und schaffen so immer kompliziertere Zugänge bzw. gleich Verbote..

Und das ist mein Ansatz:
Es muss mehr Mitspieler geben aus der Wirtschaft, um das Schützermonopol zu brachen.

In Gesellschaft, Medien, Politik und auch bei den Naturschutzverbänden der organisierten Sport - und Angelfischerei, wenn die neue Verbote nicht bekämpfen oder denen noch zustimmen, oder, das allerschlimmste, im vorauseilenden Gehorsam freiwillig schon verzichten/Verboten zustimmen.

Weitblickendere Verbände arbeiten jetzt schon verstärkt mit Profis, leider noch zu wenig und zu wenig ausgereift..

Aber das alles weiter den Amateuren und Dilettanten der real existierenden Naturschutzverbände der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerei ALLEINE zu überlassen wie bisher, ist definitiv Wirtschaftshilfe für Angeltourismus in den Nachbarländern.


----------



## Laichzeit (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir eine stärkere Kommerzialisierung des Angelns gegen Angelverbote?*

Nein, daran haben auch die Angelvereine kein Interesse. Schau mal, wer in deiner Region noch unkompliziert Gastkarten ausgibt. Das sind in ganz BW nicht mehr so viele Gewässer, weil sich der Aufwand nicht lohnt und die Mitglieder genug zahlen können. Genau so tot ist der Wille, Gewässer zu poolen oder sonstig zu teilen. Das hört sich im Internet toll an, abseits weniger IG's stößt du bei dem Thema auf sehr taube Ohren. Der Fisch stinkt vom Kopf und vom Schwanz.:q


----------



## Sharpo (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir eine stärkere Kommerzialisierung des Angelns gegen Angelverbote?*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Nein, daran haben auch die Angelvereine kein Interesse. Schau mal, wer in deiner Region noch unkompliziert Gastkarten ausgibt. Das sind in ganz BW nicht mehr so viele Gewässer, weil sich der Aufwand nicht lohnt und die Mitglieder genug zahlen können. Genau so tot ist der Wille, Gewässer zu poolen oder sonstig zu teilen. Das hört sich im Internet toll an, abseits weniger IG's stößt du bei dem Thema auf sehr taube Ohren. Der Fisch stinkt vom Kopf und vom Schwanz.:q



Thema Poolen.
Unterschiedlich. 
Ich würde pauschal nicht sagen man will nicht "teilen"
Mittlerweile gibt es Vereine welche Partner suchen.
Kosten steigen, Mitglieder werden weniger, Arbeitsaufwand und Auflagen steigen.
Besatz darf nicht durchgeführt werden, Schutzgebiete werden vergrössert,  Gewässer verlieren an Attraktivität zu steigenden Kosten.
Mittlerweile hat man als Verein mehr Pflichten als Rechte.

Kommunen wälzen immer mehr auf die Pachtvereine ab.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir eine stärkere Kommerzialisierung des Angelns gegen Angelverbote?*

Viele Vereine verlieren sich in ihrer Arroganz. Fakt ist, dass bei den meisten Vereinen die Mitgliedszahlen rückläufig sind und die verbliebenen Mitglieder die Hegearbeiten an den Gewässern nicht mehr leisten können oder wollen. Trotzdem wird kaum darüber nachgedacht, wie man die Situation grundsätzlich verbessern kann. Lieber geht man mit dem Verein unter, als das Gewässer zu teilen. 

Ich würde hier eine Zusammenarbeit zwischen Fachleuten, wie Fischwirten, Landschaftsgärtnern und Forstwirten durchaus in Erwägung ziehen. Neben Arbeitskraft kauft man sich so auch Know-how ein. In einer Arbeitswelt, die von jedem Einzelnen immer mehr abverlangt wird es schwierig sein noch mitglieder zu finden, die bereit sind an einem Gewässer 10-20 Arbeitsstunden im Jahr zu leisten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir eine stärkere Kommerzialisierung des Angelns gegen Angelverbote?*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Viele Vereine verlieren sich in ihrer Arroganz. Fakt ist, dass bei den meisten Vereinen die Mitgliedszahlen rückläufig sind und die verbliebenen Mitglieder die Hegearbeiten an den Gewässern nicht mehr leisten können oder wollen. Trotzdem wird kaum darüber nachgedacht, wie man die Situation grundsätzlich verbessern kann. Lieber geht man mit dem Verein unter, als das Gewässer zu teilen.
> 
> Ich würde hier eine Zusammenarbeit zwischen Fachleuten, wie Fischwirten, Landschaftsgärtnern und Forstwirten durchaus in Erwägung ziehen. Neben Arbeitskraft kauft man sich so auch Know-how ein. In einer Arbeitswelt, die von jedem Einzelnen immer mehr abverlangt wird es schwierig sein noch mitglieder zu finden, die bereit sind an einem Gewässer 10-20 Arbeitsstunden im Jahr zu leisten.


wow Kolja  - ich zeige mich überrascht wie erfreut...


----------



## fusselfuzzy (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir eine stärkere Kommerzialisierung des Angelns gegen Angelverbote?*

Solange aber z.B. ein Verein auch nur den Bruchteil einer Hoffnung sieht, dass er alleine evtl. nur 1Cent mehr Geld machen könnte wie wenn er sich mit einem Anderen zusammenschliesst bleibt der auch alleine.

Da kommt dann noch zusätzlich zur Gier das Sprichwort "My Home is my Castle" zu tragen. Ausserdem auch noch: wenn der Vorsitzende von denen aber mehr zu sagen hat wie ich ...

Genauso ist das doch bei unserem tollen "Verband" wenn da einer versucht an dem Ast zu sägen auf dem die Hocken dann und erst dann bequemen die mal ihren Ar... in die höhe und vorher definitiv nicht!#q


----------



## Lajos1 (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir eine stärkere Kommerzialisierung des Angelns gegen Angelverbote?*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Nein, daran haben auch die Angelvereine kein Interesse. Schau mal, wer in deiner Region noch unkompliziert Gastkarten ausgibt. Das sind in ganz BW nicht mehr so viele Gewässer, weil sich der Aufwand nicht lohnt und die Mitglieder genug zahlen können. Genau so tot ist der Wille, Gewässer zu poolen oder sonstig zu teilen. Das hört sich im Internet toll an, abseits weniger IG's stößt du bei dem Thema auf sehr taube Ohren. Der Fisch stinkt vom Kopf und vom Schwanz.:q



Hallo,

früher, so vor 15 bis 20 Jahren gaben wir (Verein) auch noch unkompliziert Gastkarten aus. Jedoch immer häufigere, auch massive Verstöße durch Gastangler ließen uns davon Abstand nehmen. Jetzt gibt es nur noch welche in Begleitung eines Vereinsmitglieds und auch nicht für alle Gewässer.
Zur Kommerzialisierung noch, wenn jemand damit Geld verdienen muss, dann schlägt sich das aber auf die Preise nieder, umso mehr, je gewässerärmer die betreffende Region ist. Wenn ich denke, was bei uns allein die Gewässerwarte leisten - wenn das jemand macht, der dafür Lohn etc. bekommt, dann weren aber die Karten teurer.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## angler1996 (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir eine stärkere Kommerzialisierung des Angelns gegen Angelverbote?*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> früher, so vor 15 bis 20 Jahren gaben wir (Verein) auch noch unkompliziert Gastkarten aus. Jedoch immer häufigere, auch massive Verstöße durch Gastangler ließen uns davon Abstand nehmen. Jetzt gibt es nur noch welche in Begleitung eines Vereinsmitglieds und auch nicht für alle Gewässer.
> Zur Kommerzialisierung noch, wenn jemand damit Geld verdienen muss, dann schlägt sich das aber auf die Preise nieder, umso mehr, je gewässerärmer die betreffende Region ist. *Wenn ich denke, was bei uns allein die Gewässerwarte leisten - wenn das jemand macht, der dafür Lohn etc. bekommt, dann weren aber die Karten teurer.
> ...


 
 Jepp, keine Ahnung, was daran kommerzialisiert werden soll und wer das dann noch bezahlen kann oder will.
 Ständig überlegen, ob es nicht besser geht ist ein ganz anderes Thema.

 Einfacherer Gewässerzugang- Pool - Lösungen , das muss man allerdings wollen.

 nur noch eine Bemerkung/Frage zum Thema Fischereiabgabe-
 wieviel muss man eigentlich einnehmen, um dabei wenigstens erst mal die Kosten zu decken<?
 Das machen doch welche , die bezahlt werden wollen.


----------



## Krabat_11 (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir eine stärkere Kommerzialisierung des Angelns gegen Angelverbote?*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Nennt es mir nicht krumm, aber die Antwort liegt in der Allgemeinpolitik.
> 
> Was Wir brauchen ist eine Politik gegenseitiger Rücksichtsname und dem Gefühl gegenseitiger Verantwortung, wo man eben nicht versucht nur Mehrheiten zu finden um seine Ziele Anderen aufzuzwingen zu können, oder Eigene Interessen durchzuboxen.
> 
> So wie es jetzt läuft, brauchen wir in der Tat, die Kommerzialisierung um über die Gier fleißige Lobbyisten zu belohnen.



War schon am Überlegen, was schreiben. In so wenigen Worten treffend dargestellt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir eine stärkere Kommerzialisierung des Angelns gegen Angelverbote?*



bastido schrieb:


> Müritzfischer, 70 Gewässer mit Boots und Schleppangeln 219,-€ p.A. Ich weiß, der Vergleich hinkt aber per se unbezahlbar stimmt eben auch nicht. Zumindest gibt es dort keine Auschließeritis, die wollen Geld verdienen und keine Erziehungsarbeit leisten. Was natürlich nicht heißt, dass die ihre Regeln nicht durchsetzen. Hat eben alles Vor- und Nachteile.



Schön dargestellt...



Krabat_11 schrieb:


> BERND2000 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Nennt es mir nicht krumm, aber die Antwort liegt in der Allgemeinpolitik.
> ...



Wie wahr..


----------



## Lajos1 (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir eine stärkere Kommerzialisierung des Angelns gegen Angelverbote?*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Jepp, keine Ahnung, was daran kommerzialisiert werden soll und wer das dann noch bezahlen kann oder will.
> Ständig überlegen, ob es nicht besser geht ist ein ganz anderes Thema.
> 
> Einfacherer Gewässerzugang- Pool - Lösungen , das muss man allerdings wollen.
> ...


----------



## Krabat_11 (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir eine stärkere Kommerzialisierung des Angelns gegen Angelverbote?*

Vielleicht nicht eine Kommerzialisierung, wie beschrieben, was aber helfen tät, wäre den Beitrag der ganzen Industrie rund um das Angeln in Heller und Pfennig zu benennen und eine Interessenvertretung zu finden, die das 5x im Jahr medienwirksam veröffentlicht. Gibt es keine Händlerverbände oder so, die sowas machen?
Dass die Anglerverbände dafür nicht taugen ist klar.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir eine stärkere Kommerzialisierung des Angelns gegen Angelverbote?*



> Gibt es keine Händlerverbände oder so, die sowas machen?


Wie geschrieben, BVA hat sich aufgelöst..

Aber es geht ja um viel mehr. Auch Tourismus inkl. anderer Wassersportsparten mit einzubinden, andere Nutzer wie Jagd, Reiten und deren Dienstleister, etc. ..

Das ist so ein weites Feld, mit so vielen Möglichkeiten!

Alle, die da nur an Bewirtschaftung und Pools denken, springen da in meinen Augen viieeeell zu kurz..


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir eine stärkere Kommerzialisierung des Angelns gegen Angelverbote?*



bastido schrieb:


> Und das ganz ohne Kommerz aber mit viel Professionalität.



Lachhaft - guck mal wie die mit der Wirtschaft verbandelt sind--


----------



## fishhawk (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir eine stärkere Kommerzialisierung des Angelns gegen Angelverbote?*

Meine persönliche Meinung:

Stärkere Kommerzialisierung : Nein

Ich habe von 1983 - 2006 öfters in B.C. gefischt. Dort ist Angeln stark kommerzialisiert. 

Seit 12 Jahren fahre ich dort nicht mehr hin, denn ich dürfte an einigen meiner Lieblingsstrecken als Tourist entweder gar nicht oder nur noch unter der Woche fischen. Außer ich nähme mir einen Guide. Und die verlangen mittlerweile 1000 -1500 CAD für nen Tagestrip mit zwei Personen, das ist mir zu viel Kommerz.

Da fahre ich als "non-guided-non-resident-alien" lieber woanders hin.

Professionellere Interessenvertretung : Ja

Das wäre mir auch nen zusätzlichen Jahresbeitrag in irgendeiner Form wert.

Bessere Zusammenarbeit mit anderen Naturnutzern: Ja

Der Feind meines Feindes muss zwar nicht mein Freund sein, aber mein Waffenbruder.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir eine stärkere Kommerzialisierung des Angelns gegen Angelverbote?*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Der Feind meines Feindes muss zwar nicht mein Freund sein, aber mein Waffenbruder.


DAS gefällt mir !!!!!!!!!


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir eine stärkere Kommerzialisierung des Angelns gegen Angelverbote?*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Thema Poolen.
> Unterschiedlich.
> Ich würde pauschal nicht sagen man will nicht "teilen"
> Mittlerweile gibt es Vereine welche Partner suchen.
> ...



Für hiesige Umstände leider sehr zutreffend beschrieben.

Wird in rel. Gewässerarmen Regionen anders ausschauen(Angebot/Nachfrage) , aber "hier" weichen potentiell Angelinteresserte dann halt aus/ab. 

Verbandsgewässer oder gleich ab über die Grenze..NL Küche als Pull Faktor, wirds wohl kaum sein 

Letztere Option, dürfte wohl auf viele strategisch günstig gelegen Ecken in D zutreffen. 

Und ohne neue Ideen, wird man diese Angler nicht wieder zurückbekommen aber auch keine nennenswerte Anzahl an Neumitgliedern bekommen. 

@bastido
Ich sehe da ein noch größeres Problem..die Mehrheit der jetzigen *hüstel* Vertreter würde den Ist Zustand wohl mit Zähnen, Klauen und Wechselbädern aus Schönfärberei und drohenden Untergang des Angelabendlandes verteidigen.

Das der Untergang beinahe Realität ist und das in nicht unerheblichen Maße durch "friendly fire" herrührt ,wird ja Größtenteils immer noch ignoriert.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir eine stärkere Kommerzialisierung des Angelns gegen Angelverbote?*



bastido schrieb:


> Das mag inzwischen so sein, das ist nämlich die Krux mit der Wirtschaft, die verkaufen auch ihre Großmutter, wenn das Profit verspricht.
> Aber erstmal haben die Birkenstöckler ziemlich professionell gebrüllt.


Das war schon immer so, die haben ne ganze Industrie aufgezogen um ihr Spendenimperium rum (von Ingenieur- und Planungsbüros, über "Wissenschaftler/Institute, Windkraft, Solar, Wasserkraft etc.).

Und ja, weil Wirtschaft alles tun wird für Umsatz, wäre es gut, wenn die beim Angeln mehr zu sagen hätten als z. B. aktuell die Naturschutzverbände der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerei..

Dann würde das Angeln nicht so eingeschränkt werden - das ist genau der Grundgedanke, der dahinter steckt..


----------



## fishhawk (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir eine stärkere Kommerzialisierung des Angelns gegen Angelverbote?*



wilhelm schrieb:


> Ich will euch mal zeigen was Amateure von Profis unterscheidet:
> https://www.google.de/search?q=wild...UICygC&biw=1920&bih=987#imgrc=KKE2dC_-PEsMYM:
> und jetzt <<  http://www.dafv.de/
> 
> Soll keine Werbung sein!!!



Also auf, sammeln wir Spenden für Fisch-Sankas und Aal-Taxis.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir eine stärkere Kommerzialisierung des Angelns gegen Angelverbote?*

Lieber für Angler und Angeln..

Wäre hier Thema.. 

Danke


----------



## kati48268 (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir eine stärkere Kommerzialisierung des Angelns gegen Angelverbote?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ... es geht ja um viel mehr. Auch Tourismus inkl. anderer Wassersportsparten mit einzubinden, andere Nutzer wie Jagd, Reiten und deren Dienstleister, etc. ..
> 
> Das ist so ein weites Feld, mit so vielen Möglichkeiten!


So ist es.
Was _"Netzwerke"_ angeht, 
ist bei Anglers noch tiefste Steinzeit.


----------



## fishhawk (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir eine stärkere Kommerzialisierung des Angelns gegen Angelverbote?*

Hallo,

über Aal-Taxis hab ich in der normalen Presse schon öfter mal Meldungen gelesen. Spendenaufrufe und Kontonummern waren da nie dabei.

Einfach zu wenig Kommerz bei den Anglern. Die machen sowas auf eigene Kosten.


----------



## Grünknochen (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir eine stärkere Kommerzialisierung des Angelns gegen Angelverbote?*

https://www.wissenschaftsjahr.de/20...ls-wichtiger-wirtschaftsfaktor-in-europa.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir eine stärkere Kommerzialisierung des Angelns gegen Angelverbote?*

Angler haben leider keine Verbände.

Es gibt nur Naturschutzverbände der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischer.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir eine stärkere Kommerzialisierung des Angelns gegen Angelverbote?*



Dropshot schrieb:


> ...wir könnten aber auch behaupten, dass wir als Minderheit diskriminiert werden. Das funktioniert heutzutage auch ganz gut.


SEEEHR guter Ansatz!


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir eine stärkere Kommerzialisierung des Angelns gegen Angelverbote?*



wilhelm schrieb:


> Ich will euch mal zeigen was Amateure von Profis unterscheidet:
> https://www.google.de/search?q=wild...UICygC&biw=1920&bih=987#imgrc=KKE2dC_-PEsMYM:
> und jetzt <<  http://www.dafv.de/


Ziemlich unfairer Vergleich 

Mir sind selbst Frittenlokale mit Substanz-und Wirkungsvollerer Aussendarstellung  bekannt. 

Die obige Truppe wäre wohl selbst mit einem Pinguinrettungsmobil vor Sahara Hintergrund glaubwürdiger, als der DAFV mit seinem "Interessenvertretung für.." Geschwurbel.

Was im übrigen inhaltlich gleich doppelt falsch ist..der Laden vertritt m. W.n. vom Organisationsprinzip an sich schon mal keine Angler.

Und wenn sie es doch mal probieren, geht es prompt schief. 

Wenn sich nicht mal die genannte Klientel mit dem Laden identifiziert, kannste dir sowas ohnehin sparen.Gilt auch für deren Selbstbeweihräucherungs Kolumnen in Angelmagazinen. 

Das wissen und "beherzigen" sowohl Politik wie aber auch die Freunde des in Anglers Richtung gepflegten Störfeuers.


Apropos DAFV Link
Ausgerechnet Frau Dr. ( 5.Artikel Startseite) kritisiert eine Frau Hendricks, während sie selber doch der Meinung war, als Naturschutzverband nicht gegen  Behörden klagen zu können oder samt bekannten S-H Advokat auf Hinterzimmerklüngeltour war?? 

Wie dreist ist das denn? 

Professionalität..bei der Lage, fangen wir  zwecks Basics, am besten mit Malbuch und Buntstiften an :-(


----------



## Grünknochen (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir eine stärkere Kommerzialisierung des Angelns gegen Angelverbote?*



wilhelm schrieb:


> Grünknochen deine verlinkte Seite ist unstreitig sehr gut, aber leider wieder nicht von Anglern gemacht. So was ähnliches wäre schön wenn wir das von unseren Verbänden mal sehen könnten.



Kommerzialisierung des Angelns ist aus meiner Sicht entweder ein unglücklicher Begriff, oder aber der falsche Ansatz, falls er tatsächlich so verstanden wird, wie der Begriff üblicherweise gemeint ist.
Angeln als Wirtschaftsfaktor ist das Thema. Genau deshalb habe ich den Link eingestellt.

Zum Unterthema Tourismuswirtschaft nur ein kleiner Blick darauf, wie Norwegen über seine offizielle Tourismusseite Visit Norway, betrieben ua vom Fischereiministerium und Tourismusministerium, das Angeln präsentiert: https://www.visitnorway.de/aktivitaten/freie-natur/angeln/

Man kann sicher darüber diskutieren, ob man Norwegen und Deutschland im Hinblick auf die für Angler nutzbaren Ressourcen unmittelbar miteinander vergleichen kann. Auf jeden Fall landet man aber beim Thema Professionalisierung.
Und da seh ich im Hinblick auf die Organsiation der Anglerschaft (Struktur, Personen, Schnittstellen, Kommunikation etc.) eher ein schwarzes Loch...Für das ich schon deshalb kein Verständnis habe, weil eine hier bestens bekannte private Initiative mit dem Namen Anglerdemo exakt diese Ansätze erkannt und in die Tat umgesetzt hat, siehe den letzten Eintrag bei Facebook.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir eine stärkere Kommerzialisierung des Angelns gegen Angelverbote?*

Da das Video von Sebastian Paetsch der Aufhänger für die Sache war und er wörtlich da sagte (siehe Eingangsartikel):
"Wir brauchen eine stärkere Kommerzialisierung des Angelns.
Wir brauchen mehr Guides, wir brauchen mehr Boote, wir brauchen mehr Angler!!"
... und das der Grund hierfür war, heisst der Artikel eben so.

Und das kann man auch verstehen, ausser man WILL es missverstehen, da es sowohl im Video wie im Artikel erklärt wurde.

Das Beispiel USA hab ich ja auch schon gebracht, wie wichtig dort Angel- (und Jagd-)-Tourismus ist:
Beispiel:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die Zahlen ums Seabassangeln aus den USA sind am beeindruckendsten:
> 63.000 Arbeitsplätze
> 6,5 Milliarden Dollar Umsatz



Auch was Bernd geschrieben hat, finde ich klasse:


BERND2000 schrieb:


> Nennt es mir nicht krumm, aber die Antwort liegt in der Allgemeinpolitik.
> 
> Was Wir brauchen ist eine Politik gegenseitiger Rücksichtsname und dem Gefühl gegenseitiger Verantwortung, wo man eben nicht versucht nur Mehrheiten zu finden um seine Ziele Anderen aufzuzwingen zu können, oder Eigene Interessen durchzuboxen.
> 
> So wie es jetzt läuft, brauchen wir in der Tat, die Kommerzialisierung um über die Gier fleißige Lobbyisten zu belohnen.



Oder Rainer Korn, mit dem ich auf Fehmarn das Interview machte:


Franz_16 schrieb:


> Übrigens auch sehr interessant in diesem Zusammenhang ist eine Geschichte die Rainer Korn in einem Interview erzählt hat.
> Es geht dabei um Kanada und wie die mal mit spitzem Bleistift nachgerechnet haben welche Bedeutung die einzelnen Sparten der Fischerei haben.
> 
> Kann man sich mal anhören (Ab Minute 34:51)
> https://youtu.be/POH-esyfMNc?t=34m51s



Und auch, dass man besser mit anderen Nutzern als mit Schützern wie die jetzigen Verbände kooperieren sollte, wurde schön dargestellt:


fishhawk schrieb:


> Bessere Zusammenarbeit mit anderen Naturnutzern: Ja
> 
> Der Feind meines Feindes muss zwar nicht mein Freund sein, aber mein Waffenbruder.



Die Mehrzahl der Leser hat scheinbar schon begriffen, worum es geht..


----------



## kati48268 (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir eine stärkere Kommerzialisierung des Angelns gegen Angelverbote?*



Grünknochen schrieb:


> Man kann sicher darüber diskutieren, ob man Norwegen und Deutschland im Hinblick auf die für Angler nutzbaren Ressourcen unmittelbar miteinander vergleichen kann.


Machen wir das doch mal per quicki-Test.

Gerade Rügen gegoogelt.
Erster Treffer: https://www.ostsee.de/insel-ruegen/
Dort unter "Sport & Freizeit" finde ich alles, Minigolf, Tauchen,... nur kein Angeln.
Zweiter Treffer: http://www.ruegen.de/
Da schon besser: http://www.ruegen.de/aktivitaeten/wassersport/angeln.html Infos inkl. Verlinkung zu Booten & Guides.
Aber das war Rügen; man versuche das doch mal mit Paderborn, Leipzig oder oder oder...

Angeln in Deutschland?
Erster Treffer: ojemine... alles Weitere ist ein Durchkämpfen, bei dem man sicherlich irgendwann was Ansprechendes für den Angelurlaub findet - _solange man auch als Ausländer, der hier Urlaub machen will, deutsch gut versteht!_

Was Angeltourismus angeht, ist noch extrem viel Luft nach oben, was Information, Vernetzung, Kommerzialisierung, Professionalisierung angeht.


----------



## kati48268 (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir eine stärkere Kommerzialisierung des Angelns gegen Angelverbote?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da das Video von Sebastian Paetsch der Aufhänger für die Sache war und er wörtlich da sagte (siehe Eingangsartikel):
> "Wir brauchen ...mehr Angler!!"


Dieser Aspekt ist übrigens komplett untergegangen in der Diskussion und auch ein eigenes Thema wert!


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir eine stärkere Kommerzialisierung des Angelns gegen Angelverbote?*

Da kommt dann wieder der Gewässer- und Fischneid voll durch, wenn jemand MEHR Angler will  ;-))

Aber eines stimmt nach wie vor und bedeutet dann neben mehr Anglern auch vor allem eben mehr Kommerzialisierung, mehr Professionalität (und vor allem weniger Amateure), um angelPOLlITISCH Schlagkraft zu entwickeln:
Je mehr man zahlenmäßig bieten kann (Kopfzahl wie Wirtschaftskraft) desto eher wird man politisch wahrgenommen UND auch politisch geschützt (Sebastians Beispiel war ja VW, wie die von der Politik geschützt werden trotz Dieselskandal, weil sie eben so wichtig sind)..

Kleines aktuelles Beispiel, wie sehr die Amateure und die von Amateuren eingekauften Hauptamtler versagen:
Da kommt ein *engagierter Bürger wie Lars Wernicke*, und wird *ob seines professionellen Auftretens mit ANGLERDEMO *zu hochrangigen Fachgesprächen mit Prof. Christian Möllmann und Heike Schwermer von der Uni in Hamburg und Dr. Christopher Zimmermann vom Thünen- Institut in Rostock im *Institut für Hydrobiologie & Fischereiwissenschaften der Universität Hamburg eingeladen.* 
Neben den bekannten Schwerpunktthemen Baglimit und Angelverbot im Fehmarnbelt wurde sich auch grundsätzlich über die Zukunft des Angeltourismus, die Entwicklung der Bestände in der westlichen Ostsee und die Fischerei ausgetauscht.

*Wer NICHT anwesend/eingeladen war:*
DAFV
LSFV-SH
LAV-MeckPomm
DMV
etc....

Wird seine Gründe haben, die sicherlich nicht in überbordender Professionalität genannter Amateur-Verbände zu suchen wären!! 

Siehe:
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4775851#post4775851


OHNE wichtiger zu werden (kommerziell, professionell, zahlenmäßig) werden weiter andere, die das besser machen (NABU, PETA und Konsorten) eben weiter Angler und das Angeln zurückdrängen können.
Da die eben durch Kommerzialisierung und Professionalität den Amateuren der Naturschutzverbände der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerei in JEDER Hinsicht haushoch überlegen sind und es keinen Verband für Angler gibt..


----------



## Grünknochen (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir eine stärkere Kommerzialisierung des Angelns gegen Angelverbote?*

Du darfst ganz entspannt davon ausgehen, dass ich nicht nur den gesamten Eingangsbeitrag gelesen, sondern verstanden habe, um was es geht. Dass ich das genannte Statement in seinen Thesen für nicht weiterführend halte, liegt nicht daran, dass ich es nicht verstanden, sondern hierzu eine etwas andere Position habe.
Aus meiner Sicht kann man im Maximum darüber diskutieren, ob man in D in der Angelei ein investitionsfreundliches Klima hat, das die wirtschaftlichen Potentiale unseres Hobbies voll zur Geltung kommen läßt, statt sie zu blockieren. Insoweit würde ich zur Einschätzung kommen, dass die bei uns herrschende Verbotskutur ziemlich kontraproduktiv ist. Hinzu kommt die fehlende öffentliche Wahrnehmung. Dh es wäre ziemlich hilfreich, wenn die entscheidenden Politiker das Thema Angeln in seiner Gesamtbedeutung, also auch im Hinblick auf seine wirtschaftlichen Potentiale, überhaupt auf dem Schirm haben. M.a.W.: Sind die vom Staat geschaffenen Rahmenbedingungen attraktiv und anglerfreundlich, gibt es mehr Angler, mehr Guides, mehr Boote...


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir eine stärkere Kommerzialisierung des Angelns gegen Angelverbote?*

Dass Du das gelesen hast, war mir schon klar ;-)))



Grünknochen schrieb:


> Dh es wäre ziemlich hilfreich, wenn die entscheidenden Politiker das Thema Angeln in seiner Gesamtbedeutung, also auch im Hinblick auf seine wirtschaftlichen Potentiale, überhaupt auf dem Schirm haben.


Und dazu braucht es eben genau die kommerzielle, zahlenmäßige und professionelle Macht - alles was momentan nirgends zu finden ist.


----------



## Sharpo (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir eine stärkere Kommerzialisierung des Angelns gegen Angelverbote?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Da kommt dann wieder der Gewässer- und Fischneid voll durch*, wenn jemand MEHR Angler will  ;-))
> 
> Aber eines stimmt nach wie vor und bedeutet dann neben mehr Anglern auch vor allem eben mehr Kommerzialisierung, mehr Professionalität (und vor allem weniger Amateure), um angelPOLlITISCH Schlagkraft zu entwickeln:
> Je mehr man zahlenmäßig bieten kann (Kopfzahl wie Wirtschaftskraft) desto eher wird man politisch wahrgenommen UND auch politisch geschützt (Sebastians Beispiel war ja VW, wie die von der Politik geschützt werden trotz Dieselskandal, weil sie eben so wichtig sind)..
> ...




Oder der Naturschutz.  
Fremde Angler zerstören die Flora, stören brütende Vögel etc..


----------



## Anglerdemo (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir eine stärkere Kommerzialisierung des Angelns gegen Angelverbote?*



Grünknochen schrieb:


> Dh es wäre ziemlich hilfreich, wenn die entscheidenden Politiker das Thema Angeln in seiner Gesamtbedeutung, also auch im Hinblick auf seine wirtschaftlichen Potentiale, überhaupt auf dem Schirm haben.



Wir können versichern, dass die Politik die Bedeutung kennt. Das wurde gestern in unseren Gesprächen bei der Uni in Hamburg noch einmal sehr deutlich.

Warum die jedoch diese wirtschaftliche Bedeutung ignorieren- diese Frage konnte uns bisher noch niemand beantworten.

So glaubt man zum Beispiel, dass die Angelverbote und Einschränkungen sich langfristig positiv auf den Angeltourismus auswirken. Das mag grundsätzlich eine interessante Ansicht sein, jedoch fragen wir uns, was in diesem Zusammenhang "langfristig positiv" bedeutet? 

Der Angeltourismus bricht teilweise sehr stark ein und einige Bereiche wird es vermutlich schon kurzfristig so wie heute nicht mehr geben. Wenn man also den Umsatz beim Meeresangeln von 170 Mio. Euro p.a. auf meinetwegen 100 Mio. Euro heruntergewirtschaftet hat und dann wieder auch 105 Mio Euro erhöht, könnte man das auch als "langfristig positiv" bezeichnen.

Fakt ist, dass sich unser Hobby in den kommenden Jahren stark verändern wird und wir nur über einen starken wirtschaftlichen Faktor und einer damit verbundenen Lobby Einfluss haben werden!


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir eine stärkere Kommerzialisierung des Angelns gegen Angelverbote?*



Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Der Angeltourismus bricht teilweise sehr stark ein und einige Bereiche wird es vermutlich schon kurzfristig so wie heute nicht mehr geben.


Stichwort Lizenz Sportfischerfahrzeug (>>Angelkutter)..

Auch das ein Punkt, wo man (politisch) angreifen müsste, um zukünftig überhaupt NEUE Angebote möglich machen zu können, wenn man die aktuellen in die Pleite treibt...

Solange weiterhin Angeln nur als Hobby und nicht als kommerzielle Macht MIT politisch berechtigten Ansprüchen wahrgenommen wird, solange wirds nicht besser werden.


----------



## Anglerdemo (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir eine stärkere Kommerzialisierung des Angelns gegen Angelverbote?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Stichwort Lizenz Sportfischerfahrzeug (>>Angelkutter)..
> 
> Auch das ein Punkt, wo man (politisch) angreifen müsste, um zukünftig überhaupt NEUE Angebote möglich machen zu können, wenn man die aktuellen in die Pleite treibt...
> 
> Solange weiterhin Angeln nur als Hobby und nicht als kommerzielle Macht MIT politisch berechtigten Ansprüchen wahrgenommen wird, solange wirds nicht besser werden.



U.a. ein Punkt, den wir morgen Abend in unserer Arbeitsgruppe angehen werden!

Wenn wir unsere Agenda für morgen Abend anschauen, wird es ein verdammt langer Abend |rolleyes.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir eine stärkere Kommerzialisierung des Angelns gegen Angelverbote?*

Was machen die Verbanditen von DAFV, LSFV-SH, LAV-MeckPomm und DMV eigentlich während der Zeit, wenn ihr was FÜR Angler und Angeln macht?

Eier schaukeln??


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir eine stärkere Kommerzialisierung des Angelns gegen Angelverbote?*

Urlaub auf der "Grünen Woche" in Berlin vorbereiten


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir eine stärkere Kommerzialisierung des Angelns gegen Angelverbote?*

Du machst Dir wieder keinerlei Sorgen um meinen Blutdruck, gelle??


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir eine stärkere Kommerzialisierung des Angelns gegen Angelverbote?*

Wenn Dich solche Sachen schon in den gefährlichen Bereich bringen....


----------



## fusselfuzzy (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir eine stärkere Kommerzialisierung des Angelns gegen Angelverbote?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Was machen die Verbanditen von DAFV, LSFV-SH, LAV-MeckPomm und DMV eigentlich während der Zeit, wenn ihr was FÜR Angler und Angeln macht?
> 
> *Eier schaukeln*??



Nanana ich hab ja schon gedacht, dass das was ich schreib schon fast "diskriminierend" ist aber gleich sooo ...
Mach weiter so#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir eine stärkere Kommerzialisierung des Angelns gegen Angelverbote?*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Wenn Dich solche Sachen schon in den gefährlichen Bereich bringen....



Im gefährlichen Bereich bin ich schon direkt nach aufstehen und Hirn einschalten.

Sich das dann wieder bewusst klar machen, wie wir verarscht werden, bringt dann aber den Blutdruck in Höhen, wo der Wahnsinn dann anfängt..

Und damit weg von meinem Blutdruck, retour zum Thema:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da das Video von Sebastian Paetsch der Aufhänger für die Sache war und er wörtlich da sagte (siehe Eingangsartikel):
> "Wir brauchen eine stärkere Kommerzialisierung des Angelns.
> Wir brauchen mehr Guides, wir brauchen mehr Boote, wir brauchen mehr Angler!!"
> ... und das der Grund hierfür war, heisst der Artikel eben so.
> ...





Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dass Du das gelesen hast, war mir schon klar ;-)))
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fusselfuzzy (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir eine stärkere Kommerzialisierung des Angelns gegen Angelverbote?*

Wenn man jetzt mal in einzelne Abschnitte aufteilt wäre:

1- "Vebündete" suchen
2- Verbindung mit diesen aufnehmen
3- 
4-
5-
usw.

zu1
Aus welcher Sparte bzw. welchem Bereich
zu2
wie und mit welchem Gedanken
usw.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir eine stärkere Kommerzialisierung des Angelns gegen Angelverbote?*



bastido schrieb:


> Dafür möchte ich ausdrücklich auch noch einmal Anglerdemo danken, denn das sind die ersten die das verinnerlicht haben, Verbesserung der Rahmenbedingungen unter Einbeziehung aller Protagonisten


#6#6#6
Unterstützen wir nicht umsonst von Anfang an!


----------



## Sharpo (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir eine stärkere Kommerzialisierung des Angelns gegen Angelverbote?*



bastido schrieb:


> Na kommerzieller geht es doch gar nicht.
> 
> Spaß beiseite, ich bin da ganz bei Grünknochen. Wünsche darf man natürlich gerne äußern aber es nützt ja nix wenn man das Pferd von hinten aufzäumt. Wie Lars richtig schreibt, weiß man zumindest an der Küste um die Bedeutung des Angeltourismus und auch insgesamt sind die Zahlen für Deutschland ja kein Geheimnis und hier genannt. Dies hat bis jetzt aber nicht zur Folge, dass hier eine professionelles Marketing und Lobbyarbeit auf Seiten der Wirtschaftsteilnehmer erfolgt. Will sagen, Kommerzialisierung bedeutet noch lange nicht professionelles arbeiten. Denn wie ja auch bekannt, hat erst eine private Initiative um Anglerdemo hier überhaupt Öffentlichkeit geschaffen und etwas angestoßen und dies ziemlich professionell.
> Und da sind wir dann bei den Rahmenbedingungen, auf die ja auch Grünknochen explizit hingewiesen hat. Wäre ich ein Investor mit viel Geld und einer Affinität zum Angeln und suche nach einem Betätigungsfeld, läge das hier in Deutschland? Würde ich hier ein Guidingunternehmen gründen, eine Bootsflotte aufbauen oder eine Gerätehändlerkette eröffnen unter sich ständig verschlechternden Rahmenbedingen und wenig rosigen Zukunftsaussichten?
> ...



So weit ich weiss soll die Anzahl der Angler stetig steigen.
Gute Bekannte...mit Angeln eigentlich nichts am Hut...haben Schweden Urlaub gebucht.
Familie happy, freuen sich auf die Natur und ANGELN.
Hä??
Angeln kam nicht irgendwann...war beim Schwärmen über Schweden an drittgenannter Stelle.
Kann sich jeder mal selber drüber Gedanken machen weshalb dies so ist.


----------



## fusselfuzzy (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir eine stärkere Kommerzialisierung des Angelns gegen Angelverbote?*



Sharpo schrieb:


> So weit ich weiss soll die Anzahl der Angler stetig steigen.
> Gute Bekannte...mit Angeln eigentlich nichts am Hut...haben Schweden Urlaub gebucht.
> Familie happy, freuen sich auf die Natur und ANGELN.
> Hä??
> ...



#6

Was glaubst du warum wir seit Jahren nach Schweden fahren und auch nur noch dort geangelt wird


----------



## Fr33 (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir eine stärkere Kommerzialisierung des Angelns gegen Angelverbote?*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Andere...
> Angeln ständig in Ihrem Urlaub in Dänemark.
> In DE haben die noch NIE eine Angelrute angepackt.
> 
> ...



Das zieht sich doch ebenfalls durch die Medien usw. durch. Ich sehe und lese gefühlt nur noch Angelberichte aus Norwegen, Schweden, Dänemark, Spanien (Ebro), NL, Azoren usw....

 Man bekommt den Eindruck, dass Angeln in D (außer an den Küsten) fast tot ist. Zumindest wird wenig drüber berichtet. 

 Auf meine Frage hin warum man nicht mal was in D drehen kann usw. kommt dann immer was bzgl. Gessetze, Fischreichtum usw.


----------



## Sharpo (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir eine stärkere Kommerzialisierung des Angelns gegen Angelverbote?*



bastido schrieb:


> Weil sie das in den meisten Fällen wahrscheinlich auch gar nicht dürften.
> Da sind wir wieder bei den Rahmenbedingungen, die gilt es zu ändern, dann kommt Kommerzialisierung von ganz alleine. So läuft das eben in der Wirtschaft und nicht anders herum. Da wäre dann auch Die von Thomas so gern verwendete Schützerindustrie das beste Beispiel, die haben sich u.a. durch professionelles Marketing und Lobbyarbeit ein Marktumfeld geschaffen, welches Investitionen rechtfertigt und rentabel macht.



@FR

Hat wenig mit den Medien zu tun ( ok evtl. etwas....mehr Werbung, etc.) eher etwas mit den Grundvoraussetzungen. Es ist hier zu kompliziert!

@bastido
So ist es.
Bei uns (NRW) brauch man  Fischereischein (durch Prüfung), Angelerlaubniskarte, dann zuviel Regeln nebenher..
Jedes Bundesland= andere Bestimmungen  (Das nennt man dann Urlaub? )
UND..... kein Fisch im Gewässer. 10 Euro aufwärts für eine Gastkarte, schlechteste Plätze und kein Fisch.


----------



## fusselfuzzy (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir eine stärkere Kommerzialisierung des Angelns gegen Angelverbote?*



bastido schrieb:


> Weil sie das in den meisten Fällen wahrscheinlich auch gar nicht dürften.
> Da sind wir wieder bei den Rahmenbedingungen, die gilt es zu ändern, dann kommt Kommerzialisierung von ganz alleine. So läuft das eben in der Wirtschaft und nicht anders herum. Da wäre dann auch die von Thomas so gern verwendete Schützerindustrie das beste Beispiel, die haben sich u.a. durch professionelles Marketing und Lobbyarbeit ein Marktumfeld geschaffen, welches Investitionen rechtfertigt und rentabel macht.



Wenn ich mal rein nur von uns ausgehe.
Erlaubnis usw. ist bei meiner Frau und mir vorhanden bei den Kids nicht. Jetzt käme aber Gewässerkarte usw. dazu, gut in Schweden Fiskekort. Aber da oben bin ich mit Fam. meist alleine an einem See und hab meine Ruhe, ausser (in jetzt 10 Jahren 1-mal) es kommt jemand und kontrolliert die Fiskekort. In D hab ich (BW jetzt) rechts und links in 10 Meter schon den nächsten. Dann hab ich in schweden die möglichkeit, was auch sehr gerne gesehen wird, einen Fisch zurückzusetzten. Von Natur reden wir mal nicht. Und am allerschlimmsten ist der ganze Bürokratieshit den wir uns aufdrücken lassen seit Jahrzehnten jetzt denn bis ich in Deutschland alles zusammen hab und den ganzen Wälzer auch noch durchgekaut habe ist die Tageskarte abgelaufen.

Ich könnt es mir ja jetzt einfach machen und sagen ok was interessiert mich noch das Angeln in D.? So kann es aber nicht weitergehen denn es betrifft nicht nur Angler sondern es zieht sich doch überall durch!

Deswegen plädiere ich für eine "Verbrüderung" mit z.B. der Industrie wie Angelhersteller, Tourismus usw. da sonst das Angeln mMn. immer noch mehr Eingeschränkt wird oder aber demnächst verboten wird!


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir eine stärkere Kommerzialisierung des Angelns gegen Angelverbote?*



bastido schrieb:


> Wäre ich ein Investor mit viel Geld und einer Affinität zum Angeln und suche nach einem Betätigungsfeld, läge das hier in Deutschland?



Ich würde das machen, denn in Deutschland haben wir ein unglaublich hohes Potenzial, eine hohe Nachfrage und einen großen Markt.

Alleine die Vermarktung ist zur Zeit ein Problem und ist in der Regel noch nicht einmal im Amateurbereich anzusiedeln!

Wenn jemand Geld hat und investieren möchte, zeitgleich meine Rahmenbedingungen erfüllt, mir freie Hand gibt,können wir noch dieses Jahr starten...#6

Es gibt so viele Möglichkeiten auch hier in Deutschland. Doch guckt Euch mal die Angebote an. Wo unterscheiden diese sich denn in den Leistungen? 

Dann frage ich mich doch wirklich, was Schweden so viel interessanter macht? Sicherlich die Natur (aber eher die Weite), aber alles andere? Schweden ist teurer, also können wir hier für das gleiche Geld mehr Dienstleistung erbringen. 

Ich glaube ein wichtiger Grund ist tatsächlich die Darstellung unseres Hobbies und das Ansehen in der Öffentlichkeit.

Viele Anbieter sind hier nur auf Profit aus und verkennen, dass man mit der Erfüllung von individuellen Wünschen noch richtig Geld verdienen könnte und unser Hobby durch ein gezieltes, positives Marketing eine positive Aussendarstellung einnehmen könnte. Ein Onlinekatalog mit Belegungskalender motiviert mich nicht zu einer Buchung. Selbst für meinen Angelurlaub - eine Woche im Mai eines jeden Jahres - muss ich immer viele Kompromisse eingehen. Ob Fehmarn, Langeland, Als, Schweden, Fünen- den perfekten Urlaub bietet mir übrigens keiner. Ich bin ja froh, wenn ich eine Unterkunft finde, die einigermaßen meinen Vorstellungen entspricht. Ich wohne hier und habe mein Boot auf Fehmarn, das macht es deutlich einfacher. Doch wie motiviere ich eine Familie einen ANGELURLAUB in Deutschland zu verbringen?

Wenn also jemand Schweden bucht, hat ihn Deutschland nicht überzeugt und der Interessent wurde von den Anbietern nicht "abgeholt". Dann liegt der Fehler hier nicht (nur) in der Politik, sondern auch bei den Anbietern. Das beziehe ich jetzt nicht nur auf die Ostsee, sondern allgemein auf viele Reiseziele.

Ich habe zwei Kumpels, die fahren seit Jahren nach Dänemark zum Hechtangeln. Auf meine Frage nach dem "warum" war die Antwort einfach- dort geht man auf ihre Wünsche ein und sie fühlen sich "willkommen". Und da schliesst sich jetzt der Kreis zu diesem Thema. "Willkommen fühlen" ist ein Problem der fehlenden Lobby und der Ignoranz der Politik- denn unsere "Gegner" machen das Angeln öffentlich schlecht. Dann soll ein Angler seine Familie von einem Angelurlaub in Deutschland überzeugen? Möglich wäre es, aber dazu bedarf es einfach Änderungen!


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir eine stärkere Kommerzialisierung des Angelns gegen Angelverbote?*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Wenn also jemand Schweden bucht, hat ihn Deutschland nicht überzeugt und der Interessent wurde von den Anbietern nicht "abgeholt". Dann liegt der Fehler hier nicht (nur) in der Politik, sondern auch bei den Anbietern. Das beziehe ich jetzt nicht nur auf die Ostsee, sondern allgemein auf viele Reiseziele.


Absolut!!

Mehr Kommerzialisierung heisst ja nicht nur mehr auf Wirtschaft setzen statt auf Amateure der Naturschutzverbände der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerei, sondern auch der Wirtschaft beibiegen, was Angler wollen, damit sie noch mehr Umsatz machen können.

Statt Abstimmung mit den Füssen weg aus D, Maul auf und sagen, was man will und braucht in D als Angler...


----------



## fusselfuzzy (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir eine stärkere Kommerzialisierung des Angelns gegen Angelverbote?*

@Fisherbandit1000

Schweden ist schon lange nicht mehr teurer wie Deutschland sofern du dich auf einheimische Produkte beschränkst und die Qualität mit einbeziehst!
Schweden hat einen der höchsten Lebensmittelstadards und dieser Standard beschränkt sich nicht nur auf Lebensmittel für Menschen sondern auch für Tiere inkl. Nutztiere was alleine schon die bessere Qualität des Fleisches nach sich zieht!


----------



## Sharpo (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir eine stärkere Kommerzialisierung des Angelns gegen Angelverbote?*

Wenn "Angler" ins Ausland flüchten um unter anderem zu Angeln, dann macht man in der Heimat etwas falsch.
Egal ob Schweden oder Dänemark.

Die Menschen habe ja Interesse am Angeln.

Und selbst Die Touristenscheine sind in der Kritik. Politiker dafür, LFV dagegen oder auch mal umgekehrt.

Für die Niederlande bestellt man sich per Internet eine Angelerlaubnis und kann ohne grosses Theater fast die ganz Niederlande beangeln. Visplaner uffs Handy und es ist noch einfacher.
Den Leuten schreckt nicht mal das Begleitbuch ab welches ausschliesslich auf Niederländisch ist.
Nicht Englisch, nicht Deutsch..Niederländisch von A bis Z


----------



## fusselfuzzy (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir eine stärkere Kommerzialisierung des Angelns gegen Angelverbote?*



Sharpo schrieb:


> *Wenn "Angler" ins Ausland flüchten um unter anderem zu Angeln, dann macht man etwas in der Heimat falsch.*
> Egal ob Schweden oder Dänemark.
> 
> *Die Menschen habe ja Interesse am Angeln.*
> ...



Genau!


----------



## Kolja Kreder (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir eine stärkere Kommerzialisierung des Angelns gegen Angelverbote?*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Wenn also jemand Schweden bucht, hat ihn Deutschland nicht überzeugt und der Interessent wurde von den Anbietern nicht "abgeholt". Dann liegt der Fehler hier nicht (nur) in der Politik, sondern auch bei den Anbietern. Das beziehe ich jetzt nicht nur auf die Ostsee, sondern allgemein auf viele Reiseziele.



Es liegt natürlich auch an den Fischgründen. Während man in der Deutschen Ostsee 50er Dorschen hinterher hächelt, benutzt die in Norwegen und Schweden bestenfalls als Köderfisch. 

In den Binnengewässern kommt viel Wasser und Fisch auf wenige Angler. In Deutschland ist es andersherum. Ich sehe schon aus diesem Grund Deutschland nicht als sonderlich ansprechendes Revier für Angel-Tourismus an. Also, wenn ich an Angelparadiese denke, kommt mir Deutschland da sicher nicht als erstes in den Sinn!


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir eine stärkere Kommerzialisierung des Angelns gegen Angelverbote?*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Wenn "Angler" ins Ausland flüchten um unter anderem zu Angeln, dann macht man in der Heimat etwas falsch.
> Egal ob Schweden oder Dänemark.
> 
> Die Menschen habe ja Interesse am Angeln.
> ...


#6#6#6#6


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir eine stärkere Kommerzialisierung des Angelns gegen Angelverbote?*



fusselfuzzy schrieb:


> @Fsiherbandit1000
> 
> Schweden ist schon lange nicht mehr teurer wie Deutschland sofern du dich auf einheimische Produkte beschränkst und die Qualität mit einbeziehst!



Ich wollte dieses Jahr mit meiner Familie im Sommer eine Woche nach Schweden (kein Angelurlaub!), doch die Preise haben mich abgeschreckt! Liegt eventuell an meinen Ansprüchen und spreche dann für mich, aber auch die Erfahrung eines Kumpels, der letztes Jahr mit dem Wohnmobil durch Schweden gefahren ist und sein Budget überziehen musste, da teurer als erwartet. Gerne lasse ich mich überzeugen, dass es nicht so ist .

Ich möchte das mit dem Potenzial und den in meinen Augen unbegrenzten Möglichkeiten einmal näher erläutern.

Wenn in Heiligenhafen die Angelkutter um 15.30 Uhr einlaufen, stehen in der Saison viele Menschen am Hafen und schauen zu. Wenn ein Mietboot am Steg in Burgtiefe festmacht und die Angler vom Boot steigen, gucken Touristen zu und häufig kommt die Frage "was gefangen?". Wenn ich in HH an der Alster sitze, gucken Spaziergänger zu und stellen interessierte Fragen. Gleiches gilt für das Angeln auf Seebrückken oder sonstwo in Deutschland. All diese Menschen sind an unserem Hobby interessiert, werden jedoch von den Anbietern ignoriert und nicht begeistert, den letzten Schritt zu machen und Angler zu werden. Da liegt eines der großen Versäumnisse! 

Oder unsere Angelvereine. Warum bleiben die lieber unter sich? Mit einem Infomobil zum Naturschutz begeisterst Du die Leute für Naturschutz, aber nicht für unser Hobby. Geht das dann nicht genau in die falsche Richtung? Warum gibt es denn keine Veranstaltung, wo man über unser Hobby informiert und versucht Menschen dafür zu begeistern?

Ein Angelflohmarkt wird in der Regel in den Angelmedien angepriesen, doch ist das nicht genau der Ort, um auch Nichtangler von unserem Hobby zu überzeugen und für keliens Geld eine gebrauchte Erstausrüstung an den Mann zu bringen?

Warum wird nicht in jeder Schule in Deutschland in den Projektwochen ein Angelkurs angeboten? Wegen Peta? Die können mich mal- denen muss ich nur gegenüber Rückgrat zeigen und mich öffentlich sachlich positionieren. Mehr Werbung kann ich doch für unser Hobby gar nicht erhalten, als die Argumente unserer Gegner zu entkräften und gleichzeitig Werbung für unser Hobby zu machen.

Das geht aber nicht in 10 Minuten vomm PC aus, sondern nur mit Profis, die mit Herzblut agieren und das wirklich wollen.

Ich könnte meine Aufzählung unendlich fortsetzen, wie man Leute für unser Hobby auch in Deutschland begeistern und überzeugen könnte....


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir eine stärkere Kommerzialisierung des Angelns gegen Angelverbote?*



bastido schrieb:


> Wieviel brauchst Du denn?:m



Wie viel hast Du denn? 




bastido schrieb:


> Eure Initiative ist ja auch vor allem deswegen  entstanden, weil an den Rahmenbedingungen geschraubt wird mit den zu  erwartenden Auswirkungen.



Ja, weil es zu wenig Lobby gibt und die meisten es noch nicht verstanden haben. Wir sind ja noch dabei die Menschen in der Region vom Nutzen des Angeltourismus zu überzeugen...

Wäre man der Politik und den Naturschutzverbänden bereits vor Jahrzehnten ernergisch entgegen getreten, wären wir heute nicht da, wo wir als Angler sind. Wir Angler haben denen ja quasi noch den Spaten gereicht, um unser Grab zu schaufeln!


----------



## Sharpo (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir eine stärkere Kommerzialisierung des Angelns gegen Angelverbote?*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Es liegt natürlich auch an den Fischgründen. Während man in der Deutschen Ostsee 50er Dorschen hinterher hächelt, benutzt die in Norwegen und Schweden bestenfalls als Köderfisch.
> 
> In den Binnengewässern kommt viel Wasser und Fisch auf wenige Angler. In Deutschland ist es andersherum. Ich sehe schon aus diesem Grund Deutschland nicht als sonderlich ansprechendes Revier für Angel-Tourismus an. Also, wenn ich an Angelparadiese denke, kommt mir Deutschland da sicher nicht als erstes in den Sinn!



Da haben unsere Verbände aber Einfluss drauf.
Schau Dir nur mal an was der Fischereiverband NRW an Fischereiabgabe und so eine andere Umlage erhalten hat.
Dann schau Dir mal die Zahlen für den Fischbesatz an.
Desweiteren......Thema Kormoran.
Alles nur Blablabla unserer LFV. 
Liebesbriefe zwischen LFV und Politik.

Das geld wird lieber für die vielen Akademiker, irgendwelche Krebsprojekte und ein dubioses Lachsprogramm verschleudert


----------



## fusselfuzzy (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir eine stärkere Kommerzialisierung des Angelns gegen Angelverbote?*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Ich wollte dieses Jahr mit meiner Familie im Sommer eine Woche nach Schweden (kein Angelurlaub!), doch die Preise haben mich abgeschreckt! Liegt eventuell an meinen Ansprüchen und spreche dann für mich, aber auch die Erfahrung eines Kumpels, der letztes Jahr mit dem Wohnmobil durch Schweden gefahren ist und sein Budget überziehen musste, da teurer als erwartet. Gerne lasse ich mich überzeugen, dass es nicht so ist .
> 
> *Ich hab die Preise jetzt nicht mehr im Kopf und die Anfahrt rechne ich jetzt auch nicht aber als Bsp. und leider auch nicht neu
> https://hejsweden.com/lebensmittelpreise-in-schweden-2015/
> ...



*Deswegen bin ich ja auch dafür sich zu "Verbrüdern"!*


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir eine stärkere Kommerzialisierung des Angelns gegen Angelverbote?*

Wann war eigentlich noch die letzte Imagekampagee für unser Hobby vom DAFV? Oder von Shimano? Oder xyz?

Wenn kritisiert wird, dass Angelberichte von Norwegen oder Schweden oder Island handeln, liegt das doch nicht an den Redakteuren, sondern an der Vermarktung unseres Hobbies in Deutschland! Dann hat man den Markt hier in Deutschland verschlafen und die Kunden (Angler) haben sich umorientiert! 

Schreibmaschinenhersteller, die nicht den Wandel der Zeit erkannt haben, gibt es heute auch nicht mehr...

Wer an Bremsbelägen für Autos mit Asbest- Anteil festgehalten hat, ist heute auch nicht mehr existent...Veränderungen rechtzeitig erkennen und entgegenwirken wäre gefordert (gewesen). 

Und schon sind wir wieder bei der Eingangsfrage dieses Thema...


----------



## hans albers (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir eine stärkere Kommerzialisierung des Angelns gegen Angelverbote?*



> Es liegt natürlich auch an den Fischgründen. Während man in der  Deutschen Ostsee 50er Dorschen hinterher hächelt, benutzt die in  Norwegen und Schweden bestenfalls als Köderfisch.
> 
> In den Binnengewässern kommt viel Wasser und Fisch auf wenige Angler. In  Deutschland ist es andersherum. Ich sehe schon aus diesem Grund  Deutschland nicht als sonderlich ansprechendes Revier für  Angel-Tourismus an. Also, wenn ich an Angelparadiese denke, kommt mir  Deutschland da sicher nicht als erstes in den Sinn!


sehe ich ähnlich...

man darf auch die eigene heranführung ans hobby nicht vergessen,
bei mir  ging das eher über vaddi/onkel/familie
und die wochenenden am plöner see in SH zb..

spielt auch ne rolle !


----------



## fusselfuzzy (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir eine stärkere Kommerzialisierung des Angelns gegen Angelverbote?*

@Fisherbandit1000
Aber wie und mit wem und auch zu welchen Bedingungen?
Welche "Einschränkungen dann anderer Art kommen auf uns zu bzw. werden dann diktiert?

Wie gesagt ich bin vom Grundsatz her dafür!


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir eine stärkere Kommerzialisierung des Angelns gegen Angelverbote?*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Und schon sind wir wieder bei der Eingangsfrage dieses Thema...


die ich augenscheinlich nicht umsonst gestellt habe, wenn ich die Diskussion anschaue.

Das freut mich, dass hier Denken und Sinnieren einsetzt-  grundsätzlich (egal wer am Ende zu welchem Ergebnis kommt für sich)..

Dass ein dumpf/stumpfes "weiter so" nicht das Angeln in D vorwärts bringen wird - weder politisch, kommerziell noch grundsätzlich - scheint aber doch bei immer mehr Menschen hier klar zu werden..


----------



## Sharpo (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir eine stärkere Kommerzialisierung des Angelns gegen Angelverbote?*



hans albers schrieb:


> sehe ich ähnlich...
> 
> man darf auch die eigene heranführung ans hobby nicht vergessen,
> bei mir  ging das eher über vaddi/onkel/familie
> ...



Dazu habe ich einen Beitrag vorher schon etwas geschrieben.

Wenn man Jahrzehnte Angeln als Naturschutz verkauft, statt Angeln irgendwelche Nistkästen bauen lässt...

Millionen von Euros in ein Lachsansiedlungsprogramm für den Rhein investiert...(Geldverbrennung)

Die Politik im Gegenzug in den Kanälen des Ruhrgebietes Angler mittels einer weissen Flotte verdrängt....
Wir haben im Ruhrgebiet mittlerweile viele tote Althäfen. Wenn dort etwas gebaut wird..dann für die Yachtbesitzer.
Bootsstege, Kioske..
Kein Anglersteg! 
Kein Platz für Angler wo Zelten und Feuer machen erlaubt wäre.
Keiner dieser alten Häfen wird für Fischbrut etc. hergerichtet


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir eine stärkere Kommerzialisierung des Angelns gegen Angelverbote?*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Dazu habe ich einen Beitrag vorher schon etwas geschrieben.
> 
> Wenn man Jahrzehnte Angeln als Naturschutz verkauft, statt Angeln irgendwelche Nistkästen bauen lässt...
> 
> ...


#6#6#6
erkannt...........


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir eine stärkere Kommerzialisierung des Angelns gegen Angelverbote?*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Es liegt natürlich auch an den Fischgründen. Während man in der Deutschen Ostsee 50er Dorschen hinterher hächelt, benutzt die in Norwegen und Schweden bestenfalls als Köderfisch.
> 
> In den Binnengewässern kommt viel Wasser und Fisch auf wenige Angler. In Deutschland ist es andersherum. Ich sehe schon aus diesem Grund Deutschland nicht als sonderlich ansprechendes Revier für Angel-Tourismus an. Also, wenn ich an Angelparadiese denke, kommt mir Deutschland da sicher nicht als erstes in den Sinn!



Auch das lasse ich so nicht stehen! Als Fischereiaufseher muss ich verdammt viele Kilometer abspulen, um am NOK oder an der Elbe eine handvoll Angler zu finden und zu kontroliieren!

Natürlich gibt es Gewässer, wo das anders ist- aber wenn Zulauf da ist, ist das doch gut und die müssen nicht mehr beworben werden.

Und das mit den Dorschen- geht es wirklich um die großen Fische? Wir diskutieren über ein Baglimit und die Anzahl an Fischen, die nicht einmal jeder Angler erreicht. Sind große Fische wirklich das Ziel von Angelneulingen? Oder einfach nur Angeln und Fische fangen? 

Mit der Spinnrute macht ein 50'er Dorsch vom Kleinboot auch Spaß, die Hoffnung auf einen 80'er Dorsch ist immer da. Dann ist der 80'er Dorsch halt das besondere. Es spricht ja auch nichts dagegen, mal eine Woche nach Schweden oder Norwegen zu fahren, aber was ist mit den Anglern die Deutschland und seine schönen "Angelseiten" ignorieren?

Ich bin gerne Angler in Deutschland, unabhängig von Verboten und Einschränkungen! Das sollten wir uns immer wieder ins Bewusstsein rufen- wir haben das geilste Hobby der Welt.

Ich auf meinem Boot im T-Shirt bei Sonnenuntergang und im Blick die Fehmarnsundbrücke....Luxus! Die größe oder menge der gefangenen Fische? Zweitrangig!

Damit das jedoch so bleibt, muss etwas passieren. Nicht heute oder morgen, sondern jetzt!


----------



## fusselfuzzy (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir eine stärkere Kommerzialisierung des Angelns gegen Angelverbote?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dass ein dumpf/stumpfes "weiter so" nicht das Angeln in D vorwärts bringen wird - weder politisch, kommerziell noch grundsätzlich - scheint aber doch bei immer mehr Menschen hier klar zu werden..



Ich denke/hoffe mal, dass wir alle wissen, dass es so nicht weitergehen darf.

Es gibt aber unterschiedliche Menschen und daher auch unterschiedliche Meinungen alleine zu der Vorgehensweise.

Dann gibt es Personen die denken, lass das mal die andern machen ich hab dann ja auch entweder den Nutzen oder den Nachteil davon, nur wenns dann nachteilig wird dann sind das sie ersten die ganz laut schreien.

Die anderen versuchen zu Unterstützen mit Bsp. Geldmitteln, hilft und bringt auch was.

Dann kommen viele dazwischen.

Zum Schluss bleibt nur ein kleiner Haufen übrig der sich dafür auch einsetzt und dadurch "Einschränkungen" für die Dauer der "Kampagne" auf sich nimmt. Diese Leute bewundere ich und zolle da sehr viel Respekt.

Und genau für diese Personen und somit auch für uns, sollten wir alle für unser Hobby kämpfen. 

Wenn dies dann nur über Kommerzialisierung geht dann eben so, selbst wenn dies, im äussersten Notfall, über eine Verbrüderung mit Naturschutzverbänden sein sollte was ich aber nicht hoffe:


----------



## Laichzeit (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir eine stärkere Kommerzialisierung des Angelns gegen Angelverbote?*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Millionen von Euros in ein Lachsansiedlungsprogramm für den Rhein investiert...(Geldverbrennung)



Von der Lachskohle kannst du pro Jahr ein paar 100 Meter mittelgroßen Fluss renaturieren, das sind nur peanuts. Das Geld für die Renaturierungen können wir als Angler gar nicht stellen, sondern alle Steuerzahler gemeinsam. Von den angeblichen Millionen fürs Lachsprogramm stammt auch ein guter Teil aus EU-Fördertöpfen.
Viele Leute haben keine Ahnung, was so eine Renaturierung verschlingt und wie die Ausgaben dafür zur Fischereiabgabe abschneiden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir eine stärkere Kommerzialisierung des Angelns gegen Angelverbote?*



fusselfuzzy schrieb:


> über eine Verbrüderung mit Naturschutzverbänden sein sollte was ich aber nicht hoffe:


Sich mit Anglerfeinden wie NABU, PETA etc. zu verbrüdern und sich an BMUB etc. anzuwanzen und im vorauseilenden Gehorsam alles hinnehmen, auf das es nicht noch schlimmer wird, versuchten ja die Naturschutzverbände der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerei seit Jahr(zehnt)en..

Das Ergebnis ist die heutige Situation.

Es wurde schlimmer....

Mit Anglerfeinden wie NABU, PETA etc. kooperieren, das bedeutet ganz einfach, denen als Angler selber den Hammer für den Sargnagel zur Beerdigung des Angelns in D zu reichen...

Da hat einer was Wahres dazu geschrieben:


fishhawk schrieb:


> Bessere Zusammenarbeit mit anderen Naturnutzern: Ja
> 
> Der Feind meines Feindes muss zwar nicht mein Freund sein, aber mein Waffenbruder.


----------



## Sharpo (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir eine stärkere Kommerzialisierung des Angelns gegen Angelverbote?*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Von der Lachskohle kannst du pro Jahr ein paar 100 Meter mittelgroßen Fluss renaturieren, das sind nur peanuts. Das Geld für die Renaturierungen können wir als Angler gar nicht stellen, sondern alle Steuerzahler gemeinsam. Von den angeblichen Millionen fürs Lachsprogramm stammt auch ein guter Teil aus EU-Fördertöpfen.
> Viele Leute haben keine Ahnung, was so eine Renaturierung verschlingt und wie die Ausgaben dafür zur Fischereiabgabe abschneiden.




Sicherlich, dennoch ist offensichtlich jeder investierte Cent in diesem Projekt eher Geldverbrennung.

Eine renauturierung ist eine schöne Sache. So ist es nicht. 
Aber für unser Hobby nicht wirklich nötig.
Und wenn daraus dann auch noch Naturschutzgebiet mit Betretungsverbot etc. wird...


----------



## fusselfuzzy (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir eine stärkere Kommerzialisierung des Angelns gegen Angelverbote?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Sich mit Anglerfeinden wie NABU, PETA etc. zu verbrüdern und sich an BMUB etc. anzuwanzen und im vorauseilenden Gehorsam alles hinnehmen, auf das es nicht noch schlimmer wird, versuchten ja die Naturschutzverbände der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerei seit Jahr(zehnt)en..
> 
> Das Ergebnis ist die heutige Situation.
> 
> ...



Aber nur mit Naturschutzverbänden die diesen Namen auch zu Recht haben (weiss jetzt grad bloss keinen) und ganz sicher nicht mit Naturechtlern!


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir eine stärkere Kommerzialisierung des Angelns gegen Angelverbote?*



fusselfuzzy schrieb:


> Aber nur mit Naturschutzverbänden die diesen Namen auch zu Recht haben (*weiss jetzt grad bloss keinen*) und ganz sicher nicht mit Naturechtlern!


Dagegen hätt ich auch nix, ich kenn aber eben auch keinen..


----------



## fusselfuzzy (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir eine stärkere Kommerzialisierung des Angelns gegen Angelverbote?*

Wie wäre es mit Verbänden von "Oudooraktivisten" oder wie man diese sonst nennt?

Viel draussen wie wir auch, lieben die Natur und haben teils auch die gleichen Probleme mit den Rechtlern?


----------



## Laichzeit (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir eine stärkere Kommerzialisierung des Angelns gegen Angelverbote?*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Sicherlich, dennoch ist offensichtlich jeder investierte Cent in diesem Projekt eher Geldverbrennung.



Stimmt auch nicht. Selbst wenn morgen alle Lachse krepieren und nie wieder zurückkommen, bleiben alle Fischtreppen, wiederangeschlossene Auen und aufgewertete Flussabschnitte bestehen. Dafür haben wir als Angler nur indirekt finanziell unterstützt, sind aber die größten menschlichen Nutznießer. 

Ich finde das ständige Schießen gegen den Naturschutz hier ziemlich sinnlos. Beim Naturschutz geht es um den Zustand der Gewässer, bei der Anglerpolitik um unsere Rechte an selbigen. Das sind keine Dinge, die gegeneinander ausgespielt werden sollten und beide sichern unseren Platz am Wasser.



Sharpo schrieb:


> Eine renauturierung ist eine schöne Sache. So ist es nicht.
> Aber für unser Hobby nicht wirklich nötig.



Fische kommen ja schließlich vom Züchter, Hauptsache im Fluss ist noch Wasser zum zwischenhältern drin.|uhoh:


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir eine stärkere Kommerzialisierung des Angelns gegen Angelverbote?*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Beim Naturschutz geht es um den Zustand der Gewässer, bei der Anglerpolitik um unsere Rechte an selbigen.


Sorry - Naturschutz will Angler vom Wasser verdrängen!

Mehrfach dargelegt und durch Schreiben und Veröffentlichungen (speziell NABU) x-fach BEWIESEN!!!


----------



## Sharpo (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir eine stärkere Kommerzialisierung des Angelns gegen Angelverbote?*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Stimmt auch nicht. Selbst wenn morgen alle Lachse krepieren und nie wieder zurückkommen, bleiben alle Fischtreppen, wiederangeschlossene Auen und aufgewertete Flussabschnitte bestehen. Dafür haben wir als Angler nur indirekt finanziell unterstützt, sind aber die größten menschlichen Nutznießer.
> 
> Ich finde das ständige Schießen gegen den Naturschutz hier ziemlich sinnlos. Beim Naturschutz geht es um den Zustand der Gewässer, bei der Anglerpolitik um unsere Rechte an selbigen. Das sind keine Dinge, die gegeneinander ausgespielt werden sollten und beide sichern unseren Platz am Wasser.
> 
> ...



Wir hatten mal mehr Fisch in den Gewässer als Stand heute.
Ohne Renaturierung.

Mit Renaturierung werden weitere Strecken für Angler gesperrt.
Lippe, Ruhr, Rhein.

Und der Fischbestand steigt dennoch nicht.

Baggerseen, Bergsenkungseen etc. von Anglern hergerichtet, mittlerweile kämpft man um Pachtverlängerung (incl. immer mehr Einschränkungen Schutzzonen) gegen NABU & CO. .
Vor lauter Renaturierung darf dann keine Uferböschung geschnitten werden. 
Anglestege aber auch nicht gebaut werden.

Will mich da jetzt aber auch nicht streiten. Eh OT.


----------



## Laichzeit (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir eine stärkere Kommerzialisierung des Angelns gegen Angelverbote?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Sorry - Naturschutz will Angler vom Wasser verdrängen!
> 
> Mehrfach dargelegt und durch Schreiben und Veröffentlichungen (speziell NABU) x-fach BEWIESEN!!!



Nein. Irgendwelche NABU-Funktionäre wollen das und die sind zum Glück nicht repräsentativ für den Naturschutz, höchstens für ihre eigenen Verbände.
Deshalb braucht es einen Verband, der Naturschutz mit statt gegen Angler macht und keine reinen Kommerzverbände.
Haben die bis zu ihrer Auflösung jemals ein Angelverbot verhindert?



Sharpo schrieb:


> Wir hatten mal mehr Fisch in den Gewässer als Stand heute.
> Ohne Renaturierung.



Wir hätten weniger Fisch als heute, ohne Renaturierung.|wavey:


----------



## Sharpo (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir eine stärkere Kommerzialisierung des Angelns gegen Angelverbote?*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Nein. Irgendwelche NABU-Funktionäre wollen das und die sind zum Glück nicht repräsentativ für den Naturschutz, höchstens für ihre eigenen Verbände.
> Deshalb braucht es einen Verband, der Naturschutz mit statt gegen Angler macht und keine reinen Kommerzverbände.
> Haben die bis zu ihrer Auflösung jemals ein Angelverbot verhindert?
> 
> ...



Stimmt nicht. Der Kormoran frisst alles weg.

Aktuelle Naturschutzpolitik sperrt Angler aus. 
Ist ein Fakt.
Noch nie war der Kampf um unseren Platz so hart.


----------



## Laichzeit (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir eine stärkere Kommerzialisierung des Angelns gegen Angelverbote?*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Aktuelle Naturschutzpolitik sperrt Angler aus.
> Ist ein Fakt.
> Noch nie war der Kampf um unseren Platz so schwer.



Deshalb sollen wir uns aus dem Naturschutz zurückziehen und den anderen das Feld überlassen, anstatt mitzugestalten und etwas zu verändern?


Die Angelgeräteindustrie hat bei FFH und co. nichts zu melden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir eine stärkere Kommerzialisierung des Angelns gegen Angelverbote?*

Sehe es wie Sharpo.

NABU und Konsorten sind klar Totengräber des Angelns.

X-fach bewiesen..

Und es sind nicht "irgendwelche" Funktionäre, sondern der Bundespräsi von denen in offiziellen Spendenbettelbriefen unter anderem!!


----------



## BERND2000 (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir eine stärkere Kommerzialisierung des Angelns gegen Angelverbote?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Sorry - Naturschutz will Angler vom Wasser verdrängen!
> 
> Mehrfach dargelegt und durch Schreiben und Veröffentlichungen (speziell NABU) x-fach BEWIESEN!!!


 
 Wie Ich und viele Andere unter den Anglern, wollen Angler vom Wasser verdrängen?


 Wenn Du die Krötenzüchter, oder Vogelbegeisterten oder die Träumer einer Welt ohne Menschen außer Ihnen selbst meinst, da gebe Ich Dier recht.
 Das sind genau solche Egoisten wie eben auch viele Angler, die nur Ihre Interessen und Wahrheiten berücksichtigen.
 Ob solche Naturschutz-Aktivisten immer auch verantwortungsbewusste Naturschützer sind, wage ich zu bezweifeln.
 Nur weil Sie sich NABU, Grüne, oder Anders nennen, handeln sie doch oft lediglich egoistisch im eigenen Interesse.


 Tja Thomas, wo Du da stehst weißt Du selbst am besten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir eine stärkere Kommerzialisierung des Angelns gegen Angelverbote?*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Wie Ich und viele Andere unter den Anglern, wollen Angler vom Wasser verdrängen?
> 
> 
> Wenn Du die Krötenzüchter, oder Vogelbegeisterten oder die Träumer einer Welt ohne Menschen außer Ihnen selbst meinst, da gebe Ich Dier recht.



Hast nicht unrecht, ich präzisiere (*und entschuldige mich fürs unpräzise*):
Spendensammelnder Verbandsnaturschutz ala NABU!

Oder anders ausgedrückt:
Ob Naturschutzverbände wie NABU oder die der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerei, sie haben beide nichts für die Natur oder Angeln und Angler über, sondern sind nur am eigenen Wohlergehen ihrer Verbände interessiert..

Von daher ist eine Kooperation all derer, die etwas für Angler und Angeln positiv erreichen wollen, weil sie (u.a. wirtschaftlich, Thema hier ) davon profitieren, tausendmal besser  als falschen Propheten wie NABU und Konsorten hinterherzulaufen.


----------



## BERND2000 (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir eine stärkere Kommerzialisierung des Angelns gegen Angelverbote?*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Wir hätten weniger Fisch als heute, ohne Renaturierung.|wavey:


 
 Ich denke nicht, denn dann würden die doofen Kormorane einfach weniger sein.
 Heute stärkt jede Verbesserung eher die Kormoranpopulation, als das er den Fischen zu gute kommt.
 Wer dann noch Bereiche sperrt, um die Fische zu schonen, erreicht nur das dort die Kormorane weniger gestört fressen können.
 Fische werden Ortschaften voller Menschen nun wohl als Rückzugsraum lieben,  dort unter Menschen finden sie Schutz, oder eben auch in Netzgehegen.
 Auf jeden Fall mehr Schutz als das naturnahe einbringen von Totholz Ihnen je geben wird.
 Naturnah, klingt so nett, sagt aber auch das die Vögel damit prima zurecht kommen, mit diesen Plätzen zum Trocknen.

 Brauchen die Fische also die Kommerzialisierung.
 Ja. 
 Eigentümer verteidigen Ihre Fische mit der Flinte, freie Fische sollten da nicht auf den Schutz durch den Staat und seine Beamten setzen.
 Ähnlich ist es mit uns Anglern, wir sind halt  geduldet, aber sind dem Staat und seinen Beamten oft total unwichtig.
 (Bezeichnend, wenn man Flüsse zu Ableitern und Bundes-Wasserstraßen erklärt und dann dort Angler und Vögel nebeneinander duldet und seinen Schutzauftrag meist nur unwillig nachkommt.)


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir eine stärkere Kommerzialisierung des Angelns gegen Angelverbote?*

Daher muss mehr Kommerzialisierung her (Thema hier), damit klar wird, dass weniger Kormorane weit reichen, jeder mehr Kormorane es gibt ,die klar Gewässern wie Wirtschaft schaden...


----------



## Laichzeit (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir eine stärkere Kommerzialisierung des Angelns gegen Angelverbote?*

Wenn es viele Fische gibt, reicht mir Schnur, Haken und Haselnuss-Stock zum Angeln aus. Was sagt der Gerätehandel dazu?
Anglerinteressen, kommezielle Gedanken und Verbände ziehen nicht immer in dieselbe Richtung. Deshalb setze ich nicht alles auf ein Pferd. Vor allem nicht auf lahme und taubstumme, wie die momentane Geräteindustrie oder den DAFV.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir eine stärkere Kommerzialisierung des Angelns gegen Angelverbote?*



> Deshalb setze ich nicht alles auf ein Pferd


Vor allem aber nicht auf erklärte Anglerfeinde wie den NABU..

Man kriegt eher lahme Pferde flott, als den NABU zum Anglerfreund.

Kooperieren mit allen (also inkl. Gewerbe jeder Art), die etwas FÜR Angler und Angeln tun wollen, aber auch ALLE bekämpfen, die Angler und Angeln weghaben wollen.


----------



## BERND2000 (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir eine stärkere Kommerzialisierung des Angelns gegen Angelverbote?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Daher muss mehr Kommerzialisierung her (Thema hier), damit klar wird, dass weniger Kormorane weit reichen, jeder mehr Kormorane es gibt ,die klar Gewässern wie Wirtschaft schaden...


 
 Hust,... die Fischzucht lebt aber nicht schlecht an der Nachfrage nach Besatzfischen.
 So wie auch die Angelgräte Händler an der Aufrüstung der Angler verdienen, wenn die den auch noch Einzeltiere fangen wollen.
Ohne den Kormoran, hat man einfacher gefangen und auch erfolgreicher oder gar nicht besetzt.
 Der Besatzfischhandel würde nun über Überschüsse bei der Produktion und sinkende Preise klagen.
 Nun klagt er darüber das Er die Nachfrage oft gar nicht befriedigen kann und schlechte Ernten.

 Wobei man ja nicht vergessen sollte, das Besatz ja gar nicht sein soll , sondern nur der  Lösung von Problemen und Wünschen dient.


----------



## Grünknochen (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir eine stärkere Kommerzialisierung des Angelns gegen Angelverbote?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Daher muss mehr Kommerzialisierung her (Thema hier), damit klar wird, dass weniger Kormorane weit reichen, jeder mehr Kormorane es gibt ,die klar Gewässern wie Wirtschaft schaden...




Thomas,
ich denke, in der Sache sind wir nicht wirklich weit auseinander.
Von kommerzialisieren zu sprechen, ist gleichwohl schon begrifflich der falsche Aufhänger.

Siehe Duden:
*kommerzialisieren*

*schwaches Verb - kulturelle Werte wirtschaftlichen Interessen unterordnen, dem Streben nach Gewinn dienstbar machen*


Der Begriff ist absolut klipp. Und genau so habe ich ihn immer verstanden.
Das, was in der Definition beschrieben wird, ist doch nicht ernsthaft das, was man als künftige Strategie für die Angelei einfordern will...

Nur am Rande: Auf rechtlicher Ebene wäre es sehr hilfreich, dass Angeln unter den Begriff Fischereiwirtschaft zu subsumieren. Damit würde man erstens akzeptieren, dass es um Nutzung, und nicht nur darum geht, die letzten Bröckchen, die der Naturschutz überlaßt, zusammenzukratzen. Zweitens würde man akzeptieren, dass das Angeln ebenso eine wirtschaftliche Hinterlegung hat wie die gewerbliche Fischerei... Locker aus der Hüfte geschossen hab ich schon immer gesagt, den Kutterkapitänen an der Ostsee solle man ebenso eine Quote zuweisen wie den gewerblichen Fischern, um mal ein konkretes Beispiel zu nennen. Ein weiterer Punkt könnte dann die Nummer mit dem sog. Attraktionsbesatz sein (attraktive Gewässer find ich richtig gut)...


----------



## BERND2000 (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir eine stärkere Kommerzialisierung des Angelns gegen Angelverbote?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Daher muss mehr Kommerzialisierung her (Thema hier), damit klar wird, dass weniger Kormorane weit reichen, jeder mehr Kormorane es gibt ,die klar Gewässern wie Wirtschaft schaden...


 
 Wir sollten uns für eine Kormoran Sonderumlage einsetzen, das Geschrei der Deutschen und der Industrie kann man erahnen, wenn dann jeder 1€ im Monat für die hohe Anzahl der tollen Vögel bezahlen soll.
 Aber anderes bekommt man sie nicht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir eine stärkere Kommerzialisierung des Angelns gegen Angelverbote?*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Wir sollten uns für eine Kormoran Sonderumlage einsetzen, das Geschrei der Deutschen und der Industrie kann man erahnen, wenn dann jeder 1€ im Monat für die hohe Anzahl der tollen Vögel bezahlen soll.
> Aber anderes bekommt man sie nicht.


:vik::vik::vik:



Grünknochen schrieb:


> Thomas,
> ich denke, in der Sache sind wir nicht wirklich weit auseinander.
> Von kommerzialisieren zu sprechen, ist gleichwohl schon begrifflich der falsche Aufhänger.



Lieber Grünknochen, nochmal:
Es war schlicht der Aufhänger/Aufmacher ausm Video:


> "Wir brauchen eine stärkere Kommerzialisierung des Angelns.
> Wir brauchen mehr Guides, wir brauchen mehr Boote, wir brauchen mehr Angler!!"



Erklärt wurde es mehr/zigfach, dass das durchaus deutlich weiter zu fassen sein sollte..


----------



## Grünknochen (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir eine stärkere Kommerzialisierung des Angelns gegen Angelverbote?*

Alles prima.
Hauptsache, man kommt in der Sache weiter...


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir eine stärkere Kommerzialisierung des Angelns gegen Angelverbote?*

Danke.
Passt!


----------



## Krabat_11 (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir eine stärkere Kommerzialisierung des Angelns gegen Angelverbote?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wie geschrieben, BVA hat sich aufgelöst..
> 
> Aber es geht ja um viel mehr. Auch Tourismus inkl. anderer Wassersportsparten mit einzubinden, andere Nutzer wie Jagd, Reiten und deren Dienstleister, etc. ..
> 
> ...



Da gibt es doch diesen Angelprofessor. Der soll sich mal mit der Wirtschaftsfakultät zusammen tun und einen Doktoranten drauf ansetzen. Wäre klasse, die Händler, Tourenbetreiber etc. tun sich zusammen und sponsoren die Stelle. Das ist mit ein paar K€ getan

Thema: Volkswirtschaftliche Bedeutung des Angelsports in Deutschland


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir eine stärkere Kommerzialisierung des Angelns gegen Angelverbote?*

da musser erst Drittmittel einwerben - dann kommt wieder so Nachhatligkeits/Schützerkram bei raus, sonst kriegt er keine Kohle...


----------



## kati48268 (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir eine stärkere Kommerzialisierung des Angelns gegen Angelverbote?*

Solche Leute nennt man "Vernetzer", eine gar nicht so ungewöhnliche Tätigkeit (Teil meines Jobs seit vielen Jahren).
Auch ist es kein Hexenwerk. 
Es muss nur jemand bezahlen!

In unserem Fall liegt eine solche Aufgabenstellung klar im Lobbyismus, den es aber real im Angelbereich nicht gibt, weil das Verbandswesen nicht funktioniert.
_(Jaja, das leidige Thema, aber es ist doch nun mal so. Das Nicht-Funktionieren unserer Verbände zeigt sich eben in ganz vielerlei Weise, man muss nur hinschauen & es wahrnehmen wollen)._

Natürlich könnte auch Industrie & Handel so eine Organisation/Stelle finanzieren, denn Netzwerke bringen klar ökonomische Vorteile.
Die Notwendigkeit oder zumindest die Vorteile werden aber wohl nicht gesehen, sonst hätte man den BVA nicht aufgelöst, sondern endlich mit Sinn & Leben versehen (mehr als Anspo war da ja nie).
Das Angeln muss noch stärker kastriert werden und Absatzmärkte müssen komplett wegbrechen, bis Wirtschaftsunternehmen im Angelbereich endlich merken, dass sie ohne Kunden auch sterben werden.


----------



## Krabat_11 (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir eine stärkere Kommerzialisierung des Angelns gegen Angelverbote?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> da musser erst Drittmittel einwerben - dann kommt wieder so Nachhatligkeits/Schützerkram bei raus, sonst kriegt er keine Kohle...



Deswegen die Wirtschaftsfakultät. Der Prof. sollte um den Schützerkram herum kommen und nachhaltig ist es wegen der wirtschaftlichen Aspekte. Wenn die wollen geht das und die Drittmittel müssen wie gesagt die Händler, Guides und Tourenbetreiber zusammenlegen. Das geht, wenn man nur will.


----------



## Krabat_11 (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir eine stärkere Kommerzialisierung des Angelns gegen Angelverbote?*



laichzeit schrieb:


> ich finde das ständige schießen gegen den naturschutz hier ziemlich sinnlos. Beim naturschutz geht es um den zustand der gewässer, bei der anglerpolitik um unsere rechte an selbigen. Das sind keine dinge, die gegeneinander ausgespielt werden sollten und beide sichern unseren platz am wasser.
> |uhoh:



yess#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6


----------



## Krabat_11 (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir eine stärkere Kommerzialisierung des Angelns gegen Angelverbote?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Daher muss mehr Kommerzialisierung her (Thema hier), damit klar wird, dass weniger Kormorane weit reichen, jeder mehr Kormorane es gibt ,die klar Gewässern wie Wirtschaft schaden...



Das mit der Kommerzialisierung sehe ich etwas differenzierter, klar ist - ohne geht nicht! Es ist ja nicht so, dass es die nicht schon gäbe.
Die Größenordnung muss benannt werden! Und zwar laut und immer wieder. Um wieviel Geld geht es per anno? Wieviel Arbeitsplätze hängen davon ab, wieviele "intakte" Gewässer und Fischtreppen gäbe es ohne Angler nicht, wieviele Übernachtungsgäste gibt es nur wegen des Angelns usw.

Ein Beispiel, was passiert, wenn man sich um sowas nicht kümmert?
Hat schon mal jemand was von der Textilindustrie in Deutschland gehört? Nein?
In der Textilindustrie sind in Deutschland in den 1980er 90er Jahren 500.000 Arbeitsplätze verloren gegangen. Und keiner hats gemerkt. Was meint Ihr was los gewesen wäre, das wäre in der Auto- oder Chemieindustrie passiert?
Ohne Aufmerksamkeit wird die "Angelindustrie" deutlich lautloser verschinden als die Textilindustrie.


----------



## BERND2000 (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir eine stärkere Kommerzialisierung des Angelns gegen Angelverbote?*



Krabat_11 schrieb:


> Da gibt es doch diesen Angelprofessor. Der soll sich mal mit der Wirtschaftsfakultät zusammen tun und einen Doktoranten drauf ansetzen. Wäre klasse, die Händler, Tourenbetreiber etc. tun sich zusammen und sponsoren die Stelle. Das ist mit ein paar K€ getan
> 
> Thema: Volkswirtschaftliche Bedeutung des Angelsports in Deutschland



 Worauf Du anspielst sind seine hochgelobten Zahlen, aber das ist nun vor  20 Jahre veröffentlicht wurden und sein Durchbruch.

 Später folgten viele Untersuchungen über Fische und Angeln, die eben nicht vorrangig nur der Fischereiforschung oder dem Naturschutz geschuldet waren.

 Zuletzt erprobten Sie Wege Ihre Forschungsergebnisse auch unters Volk zu bringen.
 Der Professor hat viele Kritiker, auch, oder vor allem unter Anglern. 
 Für viele ist das wie mit dem Essen, was Hänschen nicht lernt, lernt Hans nimmer mehr.
 Für Sie ist das halt alles Hokuspokus.
 Genetische Veränderungen durchs Angeln?. Flaschenhälse, oder das Besatz gar schlecht sein kann, oder das bestehend Regeln nicht immer optimal sind, haben sie noch nie durchdacht.
 Ein Küchenfenster ist für viele immer noch eine Durchreiche für den gegarten Laichfisch, der so lange nicht so groß auf den Teller kam.
 Andere werden das Küchenfester zur Belüftung öffnen.

 Sie sind halt der Meinung das man Fische auch ernten solle wenn sie reif sind, klar das dann neu gedüngt und gesäät werden muss.

 Da ist dann Jeder der etwas von Populationsgrenzen oder nachhaltige Ertrags oder Nutzungsverbesserungen durch mehr Zufriedenheit der Angler, "labert" nur noch ein bei Tisch störender Dummschwätzer.
 (Das sie viele der Dinge nicht verstehen, kommt Ihnen nicht in den Sinn)

 Also mit dem Wissen und der Forschung ist das so eine Sache, sie auch unter die Menschen zu bringen..
 Würde Darwin immer noch leben, würde Er verzweifeln und vielleicht den Menschen nun auch nur noch als dummen Affen betrachten.:q


----------



## Grünknochen (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir eine stärkere Kommerzialisierung des Angelns gegen Angelverbote?*

Welcher Professor? Ist es etwa der junge Mann, der hinter dem hier vorgestellten Totholzprojekt des Anglerverbandes Niedersachsen steht? Also der Knabe, der für das kürzlich hier vorgestellte Buch ''Nachhaltiges Management von Angelgewässern. Ein Praxisleitfaden'' verantwortlich ist?
Falls ja, den kenn ich ganz gut. Und ich fand's echt nett, dass der og. Anglerverband mir in dessen Namen vor ein paar Tagen das genannte Buch zugeschickt hat. Die Niedersachsen sind als Verband einfach top!

By the way: Das Thüneninstitut hat exakt zum vorliegenden Thema vor kurzem eine neue Forschungsstelle ausgeschrieben und wohl auch besetzt.
Unabhängig mal davon gibt's gerade in den USA ne ganze Menge Untersuchungen zur wirtschaftlichen Bedeutung des Angelns. Bei uns hingegen wurde das Thema - so weit ich das sehe - erst durch das Buch ''Der unterschätze Angler'' aufgegriffen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir eine stärkere Kommerzialisierung des Angelns gegen Angelverbote?*

Ja, der muss das wohl sein, ich hoffe die NDSler zähmen den und norden den ein:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Bei mir Hoffnung  - Optimismus wäre noch verfrüht..
> 
> Mich stört etwas das beteiligte Institut, das ja eher für mehr Management (= Regulierung und Einschränkung der Angler/des Angelns) steht als für weniger.
> Schon wenn ich in den Überschriften lesen muss (https://fundstift.de/projekt-baggerseenforschung-fortschrittsbericht-1/, FUND-Projekt Baggersee von Diplom-Biologe Morgenstern) :
> ...


----------



## angler1996 (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir eine stärkere Kommerzialisierung des Angelns gegen Angelverbote?*

och wen allzu viel Kommerz beim Angeln nicht haben will,
 das lohnt wenn überhaupt nur an großen Gewässern, eben wie an der Müritz. Ich möchte aber unsere 3 ha Teiche nicht missen, da hab ich so einige größere Hechte gefangen.
 Allerdings gibt es die Projekte doch längst, nur steht da Angeln nicht im als das im Mittelpunkt:
 Beispiel:

http://www.lausitzerseenland.de/de/wassererlebnis/angeln.html

 da, wo das geht wird es sich auch entwicklen#h
 das ersetzt nur keines Falles den Rest, den wir weiter unbezahlt machen werden dürfen/müssen


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir eine stärkere Kommerzialisierung des Angelns gegen Angelverbote?*

guter Link - danke!


----------



## kati48268 (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir eine stärkere Kommerzialisierung des Angelns gegen Angelverbote?*



Grünknochen schrieb:


> ...Bei uns hingegen wurde das Thema - so weit ich das sehe - erst durch das Buch ''Der unterschätze Angler'' aufgegriffen.


So ist es.

Leider ist diese Studie _(die jeder Angler lesen sollte, auch wenn es streckenweise schwere Kost ist)_ schon in die Jahre gekommen, sie muss dringend aktualisiert werden um als Argument genutzt werden zu können.

Problem: auch die Daten der alten Studie hat nicht wirklich jemand so genutzt, wie man es gekonnt hätte ...wie sie es verdient hätten. 
Uns fehlt die Lobbyorganisation, die auch tatsächlich argumentiert, sich einsetzt, sich reinhängt.
Was nützen schönste Zahlen, tolle wissenschaftliche Erhebungen, gute Argumente, wenn niemand sie den Etnscheidungsträgern immer und immer wieder unter die Nase reibt und diese mit eben diesen guten Argumenten überzeugt und für uns Angler gewinnt.

Es nützt nichts als Ersters das Schwert zu schmieden.
Der Krieger, der es führt, muss zuerst geschaffen werden.


----------



## knutwuchtig (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir eine stärkere Kommerzialisierung des Angelns gegen Angelverbote?*



ueber schrieb:


> Da gibt es nur ein Problem. Einen Angelschein zu machen ist relativ aufwändig. Auch wenn die Kursanbieter versuchen die Kurszeiten arbeitnehmerfreundlich zu halten, ist es doch einigen nicht möglich diese wahrzunehmen. Mein Cousin ist zum Beispiel einer dieser Leute, die auf Grund seiner Arbeitszeiten den Schein bislang nicht machen konnten.




also in NRW meldet man sich zur prüfung an und gut is. den lernstoff bekommt man per buch,app und i net. bei uns werden die kurse auch generell in den abendstunden absolviert, weil auch dozenten einer geregelten arbeit nachgehen müssen.


----------

